# No use big words play Og! (Now Playing - Big Hairy Smelly Things)



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

* Introduction*

In a tiny village near a great river live a tribe of cavepeople - twelve men, four women, and fifteen children.  The people in the tribe share everything.  Yes, I mean everything.  And they all lived together in harmony with nature.  

One day the chief of the tribe called a group of his best cavemen together and made an announcement:

You go.  Big hairy thing.  Food.  Go big hairy thing.  Go big cave.  Small rock.  Tree.  Sleep.  Sun. 

Apparently he wants you to go searching for a new cave and a new supply of big hairy things.  His words invoke images of rolling hills, a rock formation and trees, one day's journey from camp.  Maybe two.  Its hard to tell if Sleep and then Sun means one day or two.  You're all a little confused, but nevertheless the next morning you set forth with high hopes on a quest that you'll never forget.

Good luck, have fun, and above all else, stay in character!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

Mogg happy. Mogg go find new place. Mogg back ached from sleeping on rock in cave. New cave better. (These are the thoughts jumping around Mogg's small mind as they prepared to head off.)

Mogg coughed, sneezed, hummed, and farted as they got ready to go. "Thing.  Thing? Thinnnnnng!!" he happy chatted to anyone who would listen.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

Spid woke up, went out of the cave. Spid realized he was thirsty. Spid saw Mogg. "You." He said, pointing to Mogg. "Water." Spid then waited for Mogg to respond.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 6, 2003)

Rather confused, Gug turns around and around, following the other cavemen he remembers, grunting "big?" on occasion. He doesn't really know where to go.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

Mogg looks up as Spid speaks to him. A blank look is followed by a  big grin that spreads on his face. "Thing!" he shouts and runs down to the river. Dipping a hand full of water out of the river, Mogg runs back to Spid. After the long run, Mogg is tired and thirsty so he drinks the water in his cupped hand. He looks at Spid and wonders what Spid wants. "Thing?"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, got called away for a few minutes before I could give you more direction







The cavemen wake in the morning with high hopes, and after some conversation they start to wander away from camp, grunting, arguing, and farting.  You walk about half the day, and then you find yourself in a forest.  You see the following:

Big Tree.  Small Tree.  Big Tree.  Small Tree.  Big Tree.  Small Tree.  Big Tree.  Small Tree.   

Small smelly go.  Small smelly crawl.  Small smelly go tree. 

A small smelly thing crawls through the trees nearby.  You know the chief wants you to find a cave on the other side of the trees, but you have no idea how to find your way through them.  And there's a small smelly thing crawling nearby - it might be food or it might be bad.  Come to think of it, most food is bad until bangy caveman gets through with it


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

Spid stares at the smelly thing.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Spid stares at the smelly thing. *




Small smelly thing go tree.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

Spid points to Gug. "You", he says, and then motions for Gug to go into the tree, and grabs Mogg and hits him, signifying that he wants Gug to hit the smelly thing.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 6, 2003)

Gug scratches his head, and the goes to head butt the tree Spid pointed at. "Snort, Big!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

spid searches for a rock.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Roderick no sleep, roderick walk, smaal tree, big tree, small tree, big tree, ..., ...FOOD! Roderick sees smelly thing. and proclaims D)

"Hairy!! FOOD!"

Roderick points at thing, than pointing at all strong healthy and bangy cavemen, then points at thing again.

"Uragh! FOOD"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Roderick sees gug walk in tree, go to Gug, point at Smelly thing

"Uragh!!! Huh, FOOD!"

And points at smelly thing again.

Then to Spid and take rock from him.

"Roderick Hairy!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

Spid takes the rock back. "YOU!" he shouts at Roderick. He then throws the rock at the smelly thing, but misses by quite a bit.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

Gug runs up and slams his head into the tree.  Owww!  That hurts, why Spid tell Gug hurt his head?  Gug gets big ouch on head, also causes crack to appear in tree.

Rock crashes through trees harmlessly.  Spid looks for more rocks but only sees big rock, no small rocks.

Small smelly thing snorts and stamps its feet.  Small smelly thing looks angry.  Samll smelly thing starts running at cavemen.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Roderick looks at hand, rock gone. Points to Spid

"Food"

Points to self

"Hairy!!"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Roderick sees smelly thing running to RODERICK

"EEEKK, Hairy food, EEEKK"

And he'll try to hide behind Spid.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

Mogg rubs his arm after Spid hit him. What Mogg do? Mogg see Little Smelly Thing run at Gug. Mogg worn Gug.

"THING!!! Ugh THING!!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

Spid tries to hide behind roderick.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*OOC:*


And I'm going to have to step in and set some kind of initiative order.  Don't worry, it shouldn't take too long and will give you an idea of how combat will be run for this game.  The order is:

Ourgh
Krarg
Drof
Gug
Small Smelly Thing
Rod
Mogg
Spid

Let me know what you want to try to do and I'll resolve it all when I get back on tonight.  Take care until then, hope you're all having as much fun as me!


----------



## Skade (Feb 6, 2003)

(ooc bit, sorry I was not around when this started.  Here I come!)

Krarg wakes, and pulls himself out from under big horney animal he BANG!ed last night, but forgot how to skin and goes out of the cave, wondering what that big light in the sky is.  Have to ask smart one he thinks vaguely.  

He makes his way down to river to watch pretty colors on water when he sees other cavemen.  Promptly he says

"barg vok degga wokka bong, versimlitude."

And awaits their response, while hefting a big, solid, stick.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Krarg wake up and go to find other cavemen.  He get to big tree, little tree, big tree, little tree, and actually remembers that it hurts to bang things with fists (rolled an 01% ).  He breaks stick off tree and keeps walking.

He sees other cavemen ahead and walks up and starts grunting, but see other cavemen more interested in small smelly thing.  Small smelly thing run at noisy Gug, but Mogg shouting warns Gug and he jumps into tree, climbs up.

Small smelly thing runs CRACK! into tree, and tree cracks further.  Small smelly thing is stunned for a moment, but tree starts to fall over.  Gug forgets to jump and all hear "Biiiiiiig!" as tree falls over with a crash.

Rod hide behind Spid.  Spid turns to hide behind Rod, but Rod forgets what he's hiding from and keeps walking to Spid's back.  Spid can no see Rod but small smelly thing can.  Lucky it stunned right now, not last long.

New caveman comes running out of woods behind Krarg, shouting "Bang, bang!"  Now two bangy cavemen stand ready to make food out of small smelly thing.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

Gorf looks around, sees Small Smelly Thing, grabs stick from Krarg, and charges Small Smelly Thing.

"Bang! Bang!"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Krarg, Gorf take your stick!  Gorf take your stick and now he banging on small smelly thing with YOUR STICK!  Now have to take stick back, break another tree, or pick up rock instead...

Gorf run up and smack small smelly thing while it still stunned.  It squeals fiercely and starts to get back up.


----------



## Skade (Feb 7, 2003)

Krarg chases stick, still wondering why stick would leave with smelly Gorf, then smells small melly thing and becomes quite agitated. 

"Gorf shagga shagga nobakka FARGA!!!" Which is accompanied by painful looking hand clapping a bloodthirsty hand wringing.

He then shakes fists at air and points meanigfully at smelly thing.

"Krarg boom shagga shagga DONGA smelly!!!  FREGGA barga *the sound of wood being explodes from his mouth CRREAKKK*!"  

Krarg charges after Gorf wanting smelly thing first, and also wanting stick.  Not sure of order of importance yet.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Krarg focus in on stick at last moment and tackle Gorf.  He gets one hand on stick and both cavemen roll away, wrestling for stick.

This turn out lucky, too.  Smelly thing charge toward Gorf, but Krarg knock him out of way.  Smelly thing not too smart and run right past, setting its sights on Rod's backside which is waving enticingly before it...


----------



## Skade (Feb 7, 2003)

Krarg stands over Gorf, while trying to take back his stick, bouncing up and down while trying to get it free.  he suddenly makes that horrible *crrreaak* sound again, followed by, "krarg nogga FRUNDAGANAGABAD, pooka dega versimilitude"
He is quite serious when he says this, expecting prompt response.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

Gug feel strange? All black around Gug?


----------



## Maldur (Feb 7, 2003)

Some serious noises comes from behind a bush. I sounds like a avalanche but a closer look reveals a smaal caveman banging on rocks.

*plays another bongo solo on a rock*
*look up and spot other cavemen*
*walks up, and say: "Gruf, heka momo dugh, Big bagga big"*
*farts*
*says: "magga big hodda?"
*points at largest smelly*


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Rod(erick) will stand behind Spid, until he remembers the smelly thing (I'm smart, aren't I?) As sson as he does notice the smeely thing, this is what he'll say.

"Me Hairy, Spid! Roderick Hairy, Roderick Hairy...."Looks at smelly thing..."EEEEEKK, FOOD!, Gaaagh" Points at strong and bangy cavemen "Food, FOOD, Hu! HU!" And points at smelly thing. Once more hiding behind Spid, and make sure Spid is if front of the animal.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 7, 2003)

Ourgh the Speedy caveman arrives!

He looks around, sees whats happening so far, sees the Small Smelly Thing and says:

"Ourgh Go!"

And runs off again to hide behind a different tree.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 7, 2003)

*bongo solo on the rock goes into a frenzy*

*says: "big nauagha, BIG PUKA"* 

*throws away rock in disgust as it doesn't sound good as a drum*

(the "puka" comes out really loud, witha tone of disgust, just as I toss the rock away)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Mogg upon seeing the Little Smelly Thing charge at Roderick's backside gets a idea (yeah I know but he has them sometimes). He waits for the thing to bite Rod's backside and then Mogg will grab it! (what a plan!)


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 7, 2003)

Spid smacks Roderick, and hides behind him again.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

/me is not amused....


----------



## Maldur (Feb 7, 2003)

Big the grunt,  is waiting so hear where his rock landed.

*Looks around for something else to use as a drum*


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: hey teddy, My initiative comes up frst...

IC: You bang rod?

"Roderick hairy, HU HU HU"Points at Spid "FOOD, HU, HU, HU"

Then kicks Spid and tries to hide behind him again.

OOC: I'm in the coputer room, with only two teachers left, andI;m laughing at my screen. They're looking at me really weird now


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 You're a smart caveman, relatively speaking, Timothy.  Rod is at least as smart as a retarded half-orc, which is pretty good for a caveman - you do know TWO WHOLE words, after all!  BTW, you don't know the word "Me"  Also, don't worry about initiative too much.  Its a guideline but we don't want it to slow us down.  Just post your actions whenever and I'll resolve them in the proper sequence







Oh my!  Let's see:

Ourgh runs away, but forgets about hiding when he sees a small pile of nice shiny rocks on ground.  He stops by the pile and bends over to investigate them.

Drof throws his rock in the air and listens, and listens, and CRACK! hears a loud sound as his rock lands, and strangely enough, feels big pain from head at same time.  He looks around, sees smelly thing chasing cavemen and rock at his feet.  Also sees Krarg and Gorf wrestling for stick.   Hmmm, stick make good drum! 

Yeah, Gug feel strange, everything black.  Gug pretty sure Gug dead, but other cavemen making too much noise to be dead properly.  Gug gets mad that cavemen making too much noise to be dead, stands up and opens eyes - not dark anymore!  Gug not dead, Gug just under tree!

Small smelly charges at Rod and sticks him with pointy tusks.  Rod takes 1 point of damage and jumps into the air, howling and rubbing his backside.  Rod and Spid quit trying to hide and fighting because small smelly thing real close now, so they panic instead.

Lucky for them, Mogg jump on small smelly's back, screaming "BLOOG!"  Small smelly squeals and takes off through trees with Mogg hanging on and squealing too.  Mogg going bump, bump, bump off ground but have good hold on smelly thing.

Gorf try to smack Krarg and make Krarg let go of stick, but forget which hand he holding stick with.  Gorf let go of stick and Krarg go rolling away backwards, then stands up waving stick, with big grin, and yells "Verisimilitude!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Mogg to scared to do anything but hang on tight and yell!!


----------



## Maldur (Feb 7, 2003)

I pick up the rock, run to Krarg hold out hands. One offering the rock, the other pointing at the stick. 

I yell:  "BIG!!!"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Cavepeople do see red water coming from smelly thing where Gorf hit with stick.  Small smelly thing hurt bad, maybe - maybe food soon.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

"Ugh! Gug!" Gug pick up near stick. Gug run to smelly thing and beat with stick. Gug repeats until thing is food. "Big!"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Ourgh still looking at rocks and Krarg just get stick back, so...

Gug pick up stick and run after smelly thing.  Unfortunately, Gug forgot he doesn't know how to use sticks (Smarts=1) and drops it when he gets to smelly thing, attacking with Headbutt instead.

(Rolls a '1') Gug hits!  Gug head meet smell thing head with resounding CRUNCH! and Gug is knocked Out Cold.  Smelly thing head not as thick as Gug's and caves in.  More red water comes out of smelly thing, followed by weird pink stuff.

Smelly thing quit running and Mogg lets out long sigh of relief.  Mogg stares at small smelly thing - still not moving, must be food.  Hmm, Gug not moving, either - maybe Gug food, too?


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

Gorf, seeing the effectiveness of Gug's head as a bangy thing, runs over to the Small Smelly Thing & Gug. Gorf then grabs Gug by the head and begins banging the Small Smelly Thing with Gug's head.

"Bang! Bang!"


----------



## Skade (Feb 7, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *I pick up the rock, run to Krarg hold out hands. One offering the rock, the other pointing at the stick.
> 
> I yell:  "BIG!!!" *




Krarg looks at the rock, looks at stick.  Looks at rock.  Looks at stick.  "Frigga!"  I shout as I take the rock, crudely slamming stick into his other hand.  I like rocks.  

I throw rock at small smelly.  "Frigga frosh!!!"  I shout trimphantly.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Gorf grab Gug, but Gug wake up when he does and yells "AAAAAAAAAAAHHH!" in Gorf's face, surprising him.  Just then a rock sails out of nowhere and hits the small smelly dead thing.  *Splat*


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 7, 2003)

Spid walks over to the small smelly dead thing and kicks it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

"Ugh! Bagag! Gug big!" Look around proud. Point at smelly thing. Point at other cavemen. Open and close mouth.
"Gruga!"


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

Gorf picks up rock.  Gorf bangs rock on ground.

"Ugh, bang bang goosh."

Gorf then walks off with rock, banging on the trees, bushes, & ground.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Rod will walk up to the smeely thing and stand in front of it., lloking important. He will mention all the cavemen to go sit on the fallen tree. (Pointing at cave men and then at the tree) then putting his finger on his mouth for silence. He will say very wise words now....

Points at dead smeely thing with slow motion of hand.

"Food!"

then takes out a piece of meat, trying to remeber what it was that should be done with it before eating.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

Gug nods enthu.. enthu.... very wildly.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Mogg's stomach rumbles with hunger as he stares at the dead small smelly thing.  Hummmmm Thhhhiiiinnnngggg!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

It occurs to Rod that food tastes better after being put into fire.  You will have to explain Fire to other cavemen.  Again.  Most likely, it will fall to Rod and Spid to build the fire.  Again.

Hopefully this not take too long, 'cause you still need to find cave on other side of trees or chief Unk-Unk get mad.  But you did all run off without food this morning in your excitement, so this food seems more important than far-off caves right now.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Rod will Point at stick, point at cavemen, point at trees, then point to stick then point to rod.

Cavemen don't uderstand

Rod goes to a stick lying on the gound somewhere and picks it up, brings it back to place, points at cavemen and waves them off to the woods, he'll take a look for other sticks and rocks and make fire as soon as he has two sticks and rocks. He'll take some dry gras too. rubing stcks and rocks to gether untill sprak comes


----------



## Maldur (Feb 7, 2003)

I do Try to find something to use as drum!

Maybe the tree or the small smelly? or some dirt? or a caveman?
or a rock?

I start humming while trying out several surfaces to drum upon.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 8, 2003)

Gorf wanders over to fallen tree.  Looks at tree.  Looks at rock in hand.  Puff of smoke appears over Gorf's head as he has an *idea*!

"Bang tiki tok bang!"

Gorf uses rock & tree parts to try and Make A Weapon, something Gorf Can Do.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 8, 2003)

Rod do something really neat, rubbing sticks together until smoke and red stuff come up from them.  Then he start throwing more sticks on top and red stuff get big big and hot.  Then he throw smelly food in red stuff.  Other cavemen (except Spid) try to grab food, but red stuff too hot and hurt fingers.

Drof lose interest in Rod real fast.  Drof wander off with stick, beat on tree.  Ooh!  Good sound.  Beat on rock.  That good too.  Beat on smelly thing while Rod talking.  Not so good, and Rod chase him away from smelly thing.  Drum on ground - no good.  Drum on Mogg.  That fun, listen to Mogg yell!

Gorf wander off, too - wait for Rod to finish with food.  Gorf wander to tree, break sticks, look at rock, break bigger stick.  Bang rock on stick over and over and over until wedge both together.  Gorf make Rock Club!  Gorf now have Rock Club for better bangy!


----------



## Skade (Feb 8, 2003)

Krarg look for more rocks.  Krarg likes rock.  Krarg finds mushrooms and forgets rock.  Krarg like mushrooms.  Krarg eats mushroom.  Krarg sees fire.  Krarg now scared.  throws mushroom at fire.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 8, 2003)

Gug point to stomach, grumbling "Big! ghrug!"

Then staresopen-mouthed at the strange thing that Gorf created. Wonder what it could be used for.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 8, 2003)

Spid walks over to Gorf, and admires the Rock Club. "You grarsh." he says approvingly.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 8, 2003)

Drof wandders off intoi the forest. He keeps hitting things to see if he can create the "perfect" sound. If he finds a particullary good sound, he hits it a few more times just to see if he can reapeat it.

Also when a sound is bad he slowly mutters to himself, but when the sound is nice he gets more loud screaming "BIG" followed by a imitation of the sound he just made while drumming.

*hits dirt* "grom grum" 

*Hits hollow tree* tree says: PLOK!  Dorf says "big plok"
* hits tree again* tree says: PLOK!   Dorf says "Big Plok"
* hits tree again* tree says: PLOK!   Dorf says "BIG PLOK"
* hits tree again, and again and again* tree says: PLOK! PLOK! PLOK!   Dorf says "BIG PLOK!BIG PLOK!!BIG PLOK!"

(with every next plok the vein on his foreheads starts bulging more and more)

These sounds continue while drof gets farther  into the forest.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 8, 2003)

Ourgh is now bored of rocks. Rocks dull.

Ourgh run into clearing with hot redness. See food in hot red. Grab food Very Fast. Eat Food Very Fast.

Ourgh run away looking for cave.

"Go Ourgh! Ourgh Go! Go!"

*points at self, points in random direction, runs off*


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 9, 2003)

Food done, Cavemen eat food.  Some food left, Spid remember to pack away for sun go down.  Then cavemen start to wander off.  Drof wander off playing drum, forget to eat.  Hear "Big Plok!  Big Plok!" fade into trees, then no hear Drof good.  Drof look up, no see other cavemen.  Stomach growling.

Ourgh eat fast, finish twice as fast as other cavemen.  Ourgh get burned, but only make him go faster.  Then Ourgh run off into trees.  Ourgh run fast past big tree, little tree, big tree, little tree, and then trees break.  Ourgh look ahead see:

Big water.  Big water go.  Goooooooo, big water, goooooooo. 

Big water block path.  Other side of big water over there.  Big water go fast, Ourgh not know what to do.  Look for Rod or Spid.  Ourgh turn around, no see other cavemen.  Where they go?  Stupid slow cavemen.


----------



## Skade (Feb 9, 2003)

Krarg like water.  Krarg not afraid of water.  Krarg keep walking.  Krarg thirsty.  Krarg go in water.  

*gosh van dubba taaag"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 9, 2003)

Krarg need find water first.  Only Ourgh at big water go, other cavemen still at food.  Ourgh fastest caveman.  Krarg walk off to find Ourgh and big water go - Krarg not sure which way to go.

Krarg find Drof, though - Drof got stick, play nice drums.  Krarg still not sure how get through trees, head back to other cavemen, hope smarter caveman be able take Krarg to big water go.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 9, 2003)

Drof folows Krarg, trying to drum on him to get a new sound.
When he gets back to the other caveman he says:

" big grug" "Drof rumb runb rumb" *pointing at stomach*

If he sees or smells food he'll have some.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

Rod thinks: Wher they go? where, run around, nto being here. Rod goes looking. Follows drum sounds if he can hear, finds two cavemen, takes them to fire, looks for fast cavemen, no see, looks for foots on ground where fast cavemen was. Takes all cavemen through forest, big tree, small tree, will try find fast and keep cavemne together, yelling:

"Roderick Hairy, Darhum, Darhum, Gor, Gor, Roderick Hairy!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 9, 2003)

Gug follow Rod, yelling "Big!" because Rod yells.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 9, 2003)

Ill follow Rod, cause he uses a word I know.

I yell "BIG!" using my stick to drum and make my word stand out!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 9, 2003)

Drof follow Krarg to camp, see Spid carry food.  Drof grab smelly food and chew while following other cavemen through big tree, little tree.

Rod start to lead cavemen into tree.  Cavemen see Rod stop, look at ground, nod, shake head, nod, keep going, stop again, look at ground.

Walking through trees take forever, but finally break through and see Ourgh.  Cavemen all tired when they see Ourgh.  Ourgh running back and forth at edge of big water go, back and forth, look funny.  Rod shake head.  Explain water.  Again.

Then: Sun Go.  Go sleep. 

Dark come when sun go.  Cavemen complain about tired.  Spid explain about sleep.  Again.  Cavemen complain about dark.  Spid explain about fire.  Again.  Now time cavemen go sleep.  What cavemen do?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

Rod will sleep, leaving expaining to spid.


----------



## Skade (Feb 9, 2003)

Krarg still thirsty.  Krarg lay down.  Ourgh keep pointing at ground.  So Krarg lay on ground.  Not sure what....*snore*


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 9, 2003)

Gug sleep big sleep.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 9, 2003)

Drof, sees all caveman lie down on ground. He sits around a while.

When all becomes quiet he hits something a few times making a hell of a racket. Then he lies down and falls asleep, happily mumbling something like:  "big bakdakaka".

he starts snoring LOUDLY!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 9, 2003)

Spid stay wake, watch for smelly thing come in night.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

Ourgh sleep. Ourgh legs move in night, Ourgh wake up not near where he went sleep. Ourgh run around, look for others.

"Go?"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Spid stay wake, watch for smelly thing come in night. *




Spid display his smart caveman brain!  Spid have great idea, now if only Spid can remember why he stay wake while other cavemen all sleeping...

Spid manage.  Spid amuse self by watch Ourgh sleep run.  Ourgh wander back into trees; probably have to find him when sun come.  

Spid laughing at Ourgh when see something moving.  Two rock things!  Two rock things crawl into camp near sleeping cavemen.  Rock things hiss, Spid not like.  Spid yell for other cavemen wake up.


----------



## Skade (Feb 10, 2003)

krarg not like yell.  krarg find rock.  krarg wants to make yell stop.  krarg head hurt.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice Cavewomen, I LIKE you, I will make great fire for you... huh? Yes, Hot red thingy.... Nice Cavewomen

*Yell*

Rod jumps up, forgetting his dream

"Waaarhhhggg, Roderick Hairy! Food?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 10, 2003)

Gug wake from yell. Look at rock thing. Look at Spid, point at head, then point at rock thing. "Big freds? agrufg?"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Rock things hiss, cavemen see rock things.  Nasty rock things hiss, try to bite cavemen.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 10, 2003)

Gug no wait for answer. Head butt near rock thing. Prepare to be knocked out again.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 10, 2003)

Mogg wake up. Mogg still half asleep. Rock Things? Friends Yell? Mogg yell!!! THING!!!! THINGG!! THINGGGS!!!!  And then a puzzled look on face. Rock things Food maybe?? Mogg grab rock thing and throw in fire.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

Rod will try take burning out of fire without being burned, then give stick to strong, healthy or bangy cavemen and point at rock thingy to say: "FOOD!".

Then hide behind Spit.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

Ourgh run back in see rock thing hiss at cavemen run round fire make noise run!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Ourgh run out of woods, run around fire yelling at top of his lungs.  Run, Ourgh, run!

Krarg wake up angry, throw rock at yelling Spid make yell stop.  Krarg miss real badly, hears PLOOSH as rock fall in Big Water Go.  Rod press something into Krarg hands - Burning Stick!  Krarg holding Burning Stick, aiee!  Rod point at rock things and push Krarg forward, yelling, "Food!"

Mogg grab rock thing by tail.  Hiss!  Rock thing whip around, bite Mogg on hand!  Mogg take 1 point of damage, and hand burning from smelly rock thing bite, two little holes in hand, burn REAL BAD!  Lucky Mogg healthy caveman, might survive poison.  Other cavemen be dead for sure.  Mogg throw rock thing in fire where it start to sizzle, then pass Out Cold from shock...  Rock thing sizzle and whip about crazy in fire, try get out.  Rock thing start to smell and quit moving, turning black from fire...

Gug launch Headbutt at rock thing (rolls '1').  Gug luckiest headbutter me ever see!  







*OOC:*


Me wonders why dice like Gug so much





.  Gug hit rock thing - SPLAT! - rock thing smashed between rock and harder place - Gug's head.  Gug must be gitting used to hitting head - he not pass out this time!  Gug sit up, shaking head to clear out little stars, no see rock thing anywhere, but head feel very wet.  Other cavemen look at Gug, see rock thing stuck all over Gug's head.

Wow!  Lucky cavemen, rock things dead real fast.  Mogg not moving either, though - hand turn big and black...

Also, still dark.  Cavemen still have sleep time before sun come.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

Ourgh sleep, happy that Ourgh did good thing.

Ourgh wake up in different place, not know how Ourgh get there. Ourgh look for other caveman.


----------



## Skade (Feb 10, 2003)

Krarg heard food. krarg almost remembers food.  Krarg thinks word good.  Maybe.  Krarg wants rock thing.  Black now rock things.  Krarg smacks at rock things in fire.  Wants to keep rock things.  What did they call them?  Krarg not know.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

Rod Tired, Rod sleepy, no food from rock thingies...

"Roderick *Yawn* Hairy"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Krarg grab rock thing from fire - Oww!  It hot, burn Krarg's fingers.  Krarg get used to it, soon, though.  Krarg peel second rock thing from Gug's head.  Krarg now keeping two small animal carcasses - good for trade or food!

What Krarg do with Burning Stick?


----------



## Maldur (Feb 10, 2003)

Dorf keeps snoring, loudly.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Poor Mogg - noone care about poor Mogg.  Good thing Mogg healthy caveman - wake up with big swollen hand and bad headache, but at least wake up.  Mogg takes 2 more points of damage due to poison before he wake up - has 3 total points of damage now...

Cavemen all wake up in morning, still need to cross big water go.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 10, 2003)

To take Moggs mind off his swollen hand Ill drum a bit.
The dead rockthing probly sounds good. I start singing ( very loud and off-key)when I found a good sound with my stick.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 10, 2003)

Gug not know what to do with Mogg's hand, so Gug sleep.

After wake up, Gug try to find way over water.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

Rod has great Idea! Will sit down and wait for evolution to make him smarter, so he can make bridge (whatever that is).

OOC: Sitting untill At least my next post...


----------



## Skade (Feb 10, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> What Krarg do with Burning Stick?  *




(LOL I meant that I smacked it with my stick can I try now with the stick?)


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Gug no see way.  Big water goooo.  Big water deep.  Gug no see way across big, deep water go.  Gug only see trees, rocks, dead things, other cavemen, and water.  Gug try lift big water, but just fall through fingers.  Big water no good - can't pick up big water!  Gug think hard as he can, but Gug not sure how to deal with things that Gug can't lift.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *(LOL I meant that I smacked it with my stick can I try now with the stick?) *












*OOC:*


Sure, but you have already collected the two small animal carcasses.  You can always keep stick for future banging - it would go out if Krarg doesn't throw it back in the fire or start hitting hairy things with it (like other cavemen )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 11, 2003)

Ourgh runs back in again, points at random caveman, points at self, points at big wet, attempts to run across big wet as fast as he can, screaming "Ourgh go! Ourgh go! Ourgh! Go go go!"


----------



## Skade (Feb 11, 2003)

Krarg keep stick.  Krarg also keep smelly rock things.  Krarg save for later.  Krarg caress stick.  Krarg shout "DRADA GANG" and shove stick at bog sky.

krarg look around.  Is Krarg alone?  Where hairy dumb people go?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 11, 2003)

Spid still stay wake. Spid think Rod not so smart as Spid. Spid wait till get tired, throw rock at Rod when he about fall sleep.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 11, 2003)

Gug mad at water. Gug take rocks and throw at water. Gug screaming "Big! agrua! rouhh!"


----------



## Maldur (Feb 11, 2003)

Drof, drums a bit to lighten the mood, than hell look at the swollen(bitten) Hand. Poking at it with my stick. 

If Mogg is feeling bad Ill drum something for him/her/it!
Srumming is best accompanied with humming and shouting out random words (big!, as thats the only word I know)

"MOgg Auauauauaua?  Big Auauauauaau?" If it looks really bad Ill drag  Rod to mogg, saying "Mogg big Auauauaaua" 

occ can we use the word not?


----------



## Skade (Feb 11, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Gug mad at water. Gug take rocks and throw at water. Gug screaming "Big! agrua! rouhh!" *




Krarg laugh hard.  Point stick at Gug and water and laugh harder.  Krarg walk to water and smack water with stick.  Laughs and points at Gug more.

"versimilitude"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 11, 2003)

Mogg lays on the ground, eyes shut, and moaning. His hand is swollen and black. Sweet drips off his face. Poor Mogg!


----------



## Timothy (Feb 11, 2003)

This evolution thing is boring, must stay awake, must stay...
zzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ...


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 12, 2003)

Mogg soon have something else to think about.  Drof come over, start grunting happily and poking at hand with stick.  He poke until Mogg yell, then scratch his head, grunt a few more times, and goes to get Rod.  Mogg look at hand.  Hmm, feel little better, not so big.  Maybe Drof have magic grunts after all?

Krarg laugh at angry Gug.  Krarg laugh and laugh then go bang water with stick.  SPLASH!  Krarg wet!  Bang water some more SPLASH! SPLASH! SPLASH! Karg more wet!  Krarg no like water either - Krarg can't bang water, and he doesn't know what to do with things he can't bang.

Rod falling asleep.  Spid see Rod start to snore, throw rock.  BANG! Spid hit Rod with rock!  Rod takes 1 point of damage from rock, have 2 now.  Rod knocked out cold! You trying kill Rod, Spid?  

Then Ourgh come running in, run fast around other cavemen, point at cavemen, point at Ourgh, point at big water go.  Ourgh then run at big water go... 
SPLOOSH! 
Ourgh fall in big water go.  Silly Ourgh, no run across water!  Ourgh still try run, move a little ways, but no figure it out.  Ourgh start to sink.  Hey, help!  Ourgh drowning!
""Ourgh go! Ourgh go! Ourgh! Glub glub glub!"


----------



## Skade (Feb 12, 2003)

Krarg follow yells.  Krarg run with stick.  Good Stick.  Krarg bang water more.  Point at Ourgh and laugh.  "WAKKA WAKKA GROSH"
Bangs water more.  

Krarg look for taking caveman.  Krarg forget name.  
"RUF BUKKA NAGA!!!"  krarg yells.  Then he laughs at Ourgh some more.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 12, 2003)

Spid worried. Him not mean kill Rod. Maybe rock too big? Now Spid must stay wake long time. Spid not know what make him throw rock. Rod go sleep, Spid stay wake, explain fire. Rod not want help. Spid feel hot. Spid try not get hot again.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Spid kill Rod, rod Angry!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 12, 2003)

Rod only Out Cold - wake up soon, but with big headache.

All cavemen distracted now by Ourgh.  Ourgh still trying run, but not floating, just sinking.  Ourgh drown soon if no help for Ourgh...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 12, 2003)

Mogg watch Ourgh. Ourgh not doing it right. Mogg show him. Mogg jump in water by Orugh and FLOAT! Mogg explain to Ourgh how to do it. 


"Thing...Thing....Thinnnng!" Mogg says with smile on face. That should do it he think.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

"Go glub go glug go go go glug glug glub..."

Ourgh turn round, run back to ground and cavemen! Ourgh fastest caveman ever, him run good!

Ourgh sinking, feel funny noise in head...

"Glub!"


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 12, 2003)

Mogg jump in and cavemen collectively go "Ooooh!"  Look at Mogg, Mogg float!  Mogg paddle with arms and legs and stay above water!

Unfortunately, Ourgh still no get it.  Now thrashing around, trying to get back to shore, but still just sinking and inhaling water.  Mogg may have to help Ourgh float better...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 12, 2003)

Hum Ourgh not doing it right. Mogg grab Ourgh and pull him to shore. "Thing! Thing!" Mogg yells as he splashes to shore with Ourgh. Hopefully


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 12, 2003)

Mogg do good thing, help Ourgh Figure it Out (rolls a %01!).  Mogg inhale much water as Ourgh first grabs on and climbs on him, but Mogg can hold breath longer than any other cavemen and gains control of silly Ourgh.  Pulls him to shore.  Turns around - hmm, cavemen all on other side of big water go!  Hmm, how that happen?  Mogg must have forgot which side to go to.

Mogg and Ourgh now across big water go - other cavemen need to find way to join them...


----------



## Maldur (Feb 12, 2003)

As Ourgh gets very wild and agitated in the water Ill bring some to Rod, maybe he will get wild and agitated as well!!

I yell at Spid for trowing rocks at Rod: "houadie gagoy, Rod big auauauauaau"!!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 12, 2003)

Rod wake up because water fall on head.  Lots of water, sputter, sputter!  Rod look up see Dorf standing there, splashing water on Rod and yelling at Spid.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 12, 2003)

Dorf feels better, now Rod is alive again!!

But he keeps yelling at spid!!

I yell at Mogg and Ourgh as well.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

Ourgh very happy not take big drink. Ourgh like being on new side of Big Water. Ourgh run off to look at things and find thing that big caveman wanted us to find - what was it again?

Ourgh not care. Ourgh got new place run round! "Go go go!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 12, 2003)

Gug try remember how other cavemen crossed evil water. Maybe headbutt will help?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

Rod wake up and begins Yelling at Spid, Spid not nice.

"Spid! Hurror, Wokka, Wok, Graag! Spid Food, Roderick hairy..."


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 12, 2003)

Spid not want be near Rod now. Spid scared. Spid go big water. Spin want be with Mogg and Ourgh, they not yell at Spid. Spid try cross big water go.


----------



## Skade (Feb 13, 2003)

(Does Krarg maybe see a log, or something floating in the water)

Krarg watch talky caveman float.  Krarg not understand. Cavemen sink.  Cavemen like rock.  Some more like rock than others.  Krarg think, he ride on floating caveman.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 13, 2003)

Spid figure it out!  Spid jump in water, not sink, but swim toward other side of big water go. Swim, Spid, swim!  Other cavemen see Spid smart now, Spid learn swim from watching Mogg.

Krarg does see logs and stuff floating on water.  Krarg also see Spid floating across water.  What Krarg do?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 13, 2003)

Mogg watch as other cavemen try and cross big water. Mogg cheer them on! "Thing! Thing!" Mogg then look around. Humm why is Mogg over here anyway?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

Rod still mad at Spid, bit Rod not stupid. Rod watch Spid and Mogg, and then jump in and swim too, yell at Spid some more...


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 13, 2003)

Spid, Rod swim after you!  

Mogg over here to find new cave for Chief Unk Unk and new hunting ground for big hairy smelly things.  Past trees is land of big grass and big hairy smelly things, must find new cave near land of big grass.  Must finish passing trees first, though...

Mogg looking around see Hairy Tree Thing!  Bad hairy tree thing sit in tree, make grunts at Mogg, throw fruit.  Bad hairy tree thing, and no bangy cavemen over here to help yet...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

Rod will stay in water, not going near to hairy tree thingy. Yell at Spid from water.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 13, 2003)

Drof will follow the others across the water. I make sure I keep my stick.  As drumming doesn't worl ill sing till I reach the other end.


----------



## Skade (Feb 13, 2003)

Krarg looks to see which is closer.  Rod, Spid, or log.  Which ever is closer, Krarg jump on and ride across river.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2003)

Gug not want be left behind! Gug jump as far as possible over water, try to figure out swimming thing later.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 13, 2003)

Gorf still upset at sleeping through chance to try new Bangy Rock Stick last night.  Gorf jump into Big Water and grab log.  If Gorf can't float, he'll hang onto something that can!  He then attempts to walk, swim, flail, doggypaddle his way to the rest of the cavemen on the far side of the river.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 14, 2003)

Rod stay in water, yell at Spid.  Krarg jump in water and grab Rod!  Krarg pulling Rod under water - both cavemen getting water in face - both cavemen in danger of drowning now!  

Gug run and jump - SPLOOSH! - Gug land in water and sink, no figure out floating.  Gug now drowning too!  

Gorf jump in and grab log, hang on tight.  Gorf kick with legs and hang on to log, doing just fine.  Gorf see cavemen drowning all around - he try help or go straight for bad tree thing?

Last come Drof.  Drof jump into water singing, quickly sink, "La la glub glub Glub!"  Drof can't breathe!  Drof can't sing or grunt, just go glub!  Drof focus all energy on making sound - _pffft!_ Blub, blub, blub, ahhh!  Drof make sound from other end!  Bubbles rise up about Drof.

Fart wake up big smelly wet bang thing.  Make water taste bad, big smelly wet bang thing no sleep, must get away from bad taste.  Big smelly wet bang thing rise from water - Drof on its back!  Drof no drowning now, riding big smelly wet bang thing.  Probably just run across on its back!

[OOC Note] Figure things out is very hard unless you're a smart caveman - Gorf only has a 1 in 5 chance and he has Smarts of 6!  Poor Drof and Gug with their Smarts of 1 have 0% chance to figure things out - they have to be told everything, basically.

However, Drof is a Grunting Caveman and a master of Make Things Happen and Save My Arse!  Each skill is usable only once per task, but what just happened above is an example of a successful Make Things Happen or Save My Arse check - I've been rolling for Drof in every scene in which he stated he was making noise of some type, but my dice don't seem to like him like they like Gug, and this is the first time I got a successful roll.  Luckily it worked this time on what was a critical 'Save my Arse' check - now instead of drowning Drof can just run across the water on the smelly wet bang thing.  He also gets a nice XP bonus for successfully using a skill (I've been keeping track of all the cavemen's bonuses, don't worry).

Now it remains to be seen if we can get the rest of the cavemen out of the water alive, but its a decent start.   [/OOC]


----------



## Timothy (Feb 14, 2003)

Rod scared! Rod not wanna drown, toow et for Rod! Rod will throw Krarg of  hiim and swim away. Then realize Krarg still dorwning and go back, try to figure out how to "Sace someone else's Arse) and drag him back to shore, if not working he'll call Spid or Mogg. Ik ke gets Karag on land Timothy will hide behind bushes and look for stones to throw.


----------



## Skade (Feb 15, 2003)

Krarg thinks.  Krarg sinks and thinks.  Krarg want float.  Krarg puff up face like dead thing.  Dead thing float.  Can Krarg do it?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 15, 2003)

Mogg seeing other cave men in water. Hairy tree thing will have to wait. Mogg jump in water and see if he can pull friends out of big water.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorf kicks legs while holding onto log.  Sees other cavemen sinking instead of floating.  Gorf tries to grab closest caveman and pull him to log.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 15, 2003)

Spid go try help cavemen swim.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 17, 2003)

Gug kick and strike water, hoping to stay afloat.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 18, 2003)

Drof run across smelly wet bang thing to other side and whistle at hairy tree thing.  Hairy tree thing throw coconut at Drof - CRACK! - Drof out cold!  Smelly wet bang thing go away to find quiet waters.

Krarg trying hold on to Rod and Rod trying to get away when Gorf hands grab Krarg and steer him to log.  Yay!  If Krarg grabs log no sink!  Krarg and Gorf floating on same log now.

Mogg and Spid jump back in water, swim to Gug.  Gug no figure water out, so other two cavemen drag him to shore.  Now all cavemen on shore with Ourgh (who look like he getting ready to run somewhere), Drof (out cold), and hairy tree thing) grabbing another coconut).  What cavemen do?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 18, 2003)

Spid look for coconut that hit Drof. Try throw at hairy tree thing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

Ourgh run around, look for other hairy bang things, and try spot hard brown thing hairy bang thing threw to give to other caveman.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 19, 2003)

Gug shake water from body. Evil water. Bleh!

Gug then shout "BIIIIIIIIIIIG!" and watch what happens.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 20, 2003)

Drof gurgles a strange tune in that other place. That place where you go when you get hit with a hairy, rock fruit.

HEtakes a few steps and his father walks by, drumming on rocks with a stick. Then another caveman walks by and another. All the while they get smaller and walk more bent over. Then a hairy caveman, walks by on all fours.  Drof thinks this very strange.

Drof is still out cold, but he snores a bit.

His fist still clutching his stick. His eyes move ......


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 21, 2003)

Ourgh run and find coconut (hairy brown thing) and take to Spid.  Spid throw nut at hairy tree thing - BONK! - Spid hits hairy tree thing in chest!  Hairy tree thing takes 1 damage!  Uh oh, hairy tree thing really mad now, jump out of tree and charge towards Spid, beating chest with fists.  Look out Spid!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 21, 2003)

Spid feel hot again. Spid not think that bad this time. Spid beat chest like hariy tree thing do. Spid stare at hairy tree thing, try to scare it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 21, 2003)

Ourgh run, look for other hairy brown coconut thing.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 21, 2003)

Gug rush at hairy tree thing. Try to head butt thing. "BIG!!!!"


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorf now try to move log to shore where other cavemen are with Krarg in tow.  Gorf see big hairy tree thing banging its chest.  Gorf pull out his rock/stick bangy thing and charge big hairy tree thing, shouting "BANG!!!"


----------



## Skade (Feb 24, 2003)

Krarg throw rocks at water.  "fragga brak duggaaaa!!!"  While jumping up and down on tne shore.  Krarg not like wet not smelly stuff.  Krarg decide caveman who svae him now friend.  krarg follow him.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 25, 2003)

Spid stares down the rushing Hairy Tree Thing, growling ferociously and beating his chest.  This just seem to make hairy thing even more mad, it run up to Spid and throws him to ground, beating with fists.  Whack!  CRACK!  Spid takes 2 points of damage - Spid at 0 and Out Cold!  

Ourgh runs off, finds a whole tree of brown hairy nuts to throw.  Hafta climb to get the nuts, though...

Krarg, friend Gorf take Rock-Club and run at Hairy Tree Thing.  Hairy Tree Thing standing over Spid ready to beat with fists when Gorf run up and swing Rock Club.  POW!  Good swing, Gorf!  Rock-Club hit Tree Thing, do 1 damage.  Now Tree Thing turn and look at Gorf, very angry...

... and Gug flies in, head first.  BONK!  (Another freakin' '1'!!  Gug is now officially the luckiest caveman I ave ever seen! )  Gug hit Tree Thing hard with head, do 2 damage!  Bad news - Tree Thing just look angrier now, no sign of becoming food yet.

Tree Thing reach out, grab Gug!  Throw Gug onto rocks hard!  Owowowow!  That hurt Gug back, Gug take 2 damage (6 left).  Gug Remains Conscious, though, cavemen's turn again...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 25, 2003)

Mogg help Spid. Run and grab hairy thing pull off Spid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 25, 2003)

"Ugh!  Agg! Big!!!"

Gug shake head, Gug see hairy thing grab Spid. Gug decide to rush and grab hairy tree thing, too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Ourgh climb tree, get hairy tree rocks for throwing!


----------



## Skade (Feb 26, 2003)

Krarg now notice angry tree thing.  See Gorf bang tree thing.  krarg bang better.  Krarg look for  hard round things.  Pick up hard ropund thing and smash on tree things angry parts


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 26, 2003)

Ourgh climb tree and grab hairy nut, throw at hairy tree thing.  BONK!  Good Ourgh!  Ourgh bang tree thing for 1 damage.

Mogg and Gug run and try grab tree thing, but tree thing too fast.  Both cavemen miss and go rolling across ground.  

Gorf swing Rock-Club again - CRACK!  Tree thing take 1 more damage from Rock-Club!  Krarg pick up Big Rock and run to help friend - SMASH!  Krarg also hit Tree Thing with Big Rock, crush for 1 more damage.

Hairy Tree Thing don't look so happy.  "Ooo oo aah aah!" it scream, and punch Gorf.  KERPLOW!  Gorf knocked head over heels from Tree Thing's punch, take 2 damage and now Out Cold...

Hairy Tree Thing hurt bad, try run away...  Ourgh throw another hairy nut - BONK!  Ourgh hit again, for 1 more point of damage, but Tree Thing still not food, still try run away.

Go get him, cavemen!  Don't let food escape!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

Ourgh throw many rocks!


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 27, 2003)

Gorf lay on ground, stare blankly at stars & birdies circling his head...


----------



## Skade (Feb 28, 2003)

Krarg like big rock.  big rock sound good.  Krarg find big rock again and run at tree thing.  Krarg jump and smash big tree thing on noise maker.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 28, 2003)

Krarg chase after Hairy Tree Thing.  Tree thing try to climb back into trees but Krarg jump and swing big rock andCRUSH! Tree thing's head caves in, get Krarg messy.  No more tree thing, just food now...

Injured cavemen wake up after being smacked a couple of times.  Almost through trees now, maybe find cave for Chief Unk Unk soon...


----------



## Skade (Feb 28, 2003)

Krarg lick messy off face.  Krarg point at food on ground and proudly proclaim.

"Versimilitude!!!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 1, 2003)

Spid not feel so good. Spid try not get hot again. Spid like round brown tree things. Spid try find broke brown tree thing to put on head. Spid first get not broken brown tree thing and throw at food. "You water!" He shouts at it indignantly. Spid help build fire, eat after find broken brown thing for head.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 2, 2003)

Ourgh eat food, feel happy that he helped.

Then Ourgh get bored, run off. Find things!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

Spid Sure is lookin' smart in his new Coconut Helmet!  Coconut helmet can absorb couple points of damage before break, might keep Spid alive.

Spid sit down start to cook food.

Ourgh run off find new things, come to place of no trees.  Sees:  Greass, Big Hill, little hill, big hill, little hill, grass.  Sees: Big Big Hairy Smellies!  This where Chief Unk Unk send you - lots of big big hairy smelly things for food here.  Now have to get other cavemen and find new cave...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

Mogg ponders why food always fight so hard.  Then he hungerly digs in.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 3, 2003)

Gorf sits up and shakes his head to clear away the stars & birdies.  He looks around, sees new food, and eats some of it.  Notices Spid's new hat.  Thinks it's nice.  Gorf locates one of the brown tree rocks and hits it with his Rock-Stick.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 4, 2003)

Gug sit down and eat. Gug very hungry.

Gug gives Spid a confused look. Why add a head to a head? Gug not understand.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 4, 2003)

Gorf smack hairy nut with Rock-Club.  Crack!  White wet stuff leak out of nut, busted open.  Gorf grin and watch two halves of nut spin around on ground.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

Ourgh run back, find other cavemen!

"Go Go gogogogogogogo!"

*points to way to big open space with hairy big things*

[ooc - I find one of the best ways to do this is just to not refer back to the thread, that way I'm constantly slightly confused as to what's going on. I read it through once, and then post as quick as I can!]


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 5, 2003)

Spid watches gorf carefully. Spid avoid Gorp if he can, not want head cracked like round brown thing. If Gorf try hit brown round thing on Spid's head, Spid throw brown thing off and run away. Spid see Ourgh point, Spid go look what Ourgh point at.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 6, 2003)

Gug look puzzled at Ourgh. Not see anything to head butt where Ourgh point.

Gug decide to go in direction. Maybe he find something to head butt then.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2003)

Rod stops hiding behind bush, hairy thing food now. Rod see Spid wear brown round thing, rod know spid smart, but rod smart too, Rod go to round brown thing by Gorf, Rod put it on head, now just as smart as Spid. Then Rod eat Food, and look where Gug points.


----------



## Skade (Mar 6, 2003)

Krarg breathes hard.  Krarg hides hot melly eat stuff in loincloth.  Krarg no eat now.  Krarg wait.  Krarg still mad.  Krarg ounces from foot to foot. hefting big flat hard thing in hands.  Krarg grunts randomly.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 6, 2003)

Gorf smiles at his handywork.  Picks up half of the brown thing.  Decides he's thirsty and takes a drink of the white liquid.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 7, 2003)

Cave people follow Ourgh toward tall grass, some with smart new hats on.  Tall grass all around, big big smelly hairy things walk in grass.  

Gug stumbles and falls down.  Gug found big hole in ground.  Strong smelly cave - smelly thing - smelly thing sleep in cave.  Gug point, say, "Big"

Rod look in cave - recognize sleeping smelly - another caveperson.  Caveperson laying quiet in cave, Rod think dead first, then see chest moving.  Smally caveman sleeping in cave - what you do?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Our cave people are very close to being awarded a level up now!  Soon you will all get new words to play with (unless your Smarts is still 1 even after levelling )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 7, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Cave people follow Ourgh toward tall grass, some with smart new hats on.  Tall grass all around, big big smelly hairy things walk in grass.
> 
> Gug stumbles and falls down.  Gug found big hole in ground.  Strong smelly cave - smelly thing - smelly thing sleep in cave.  Gug point, say, "Big"
> 
> Rod look in cave - recognize sleeping smelly - another caveperson.  Caveperson laying quiet in cave, Rod think dead first, then see chest moving.  Smally caveman sleeping in cave - what you do? *




Ourgh poke sleeping caveman, wake him up. Ourgh run away afterwards, see what sleeping caveman do when he wake up.


----------



## Skade (Mar 7, 2003)

Krarg wait with big flat hard thing.  Krarg  hefts rock back and forth.  Krarg watch cavemen poke new caveman.  Krarg watches with eyes narrowed and nose flaring.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 8, 2003)

Rod stand ready to impress smelly cave person (male or female?) with all of his words, if that doesn't work, he'll try to hide behind Spid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 8, 2003)

Gug think he has great idea. Gug wait for new caveman to wake up, then go to him. Gug point at self and say "Gug! Big!" then point at head saying "Big! Big! Uggha!" to scare new caveman.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 9, 2003)

Caveman wake up go "Aaaaaaahhhh!"  Ourgh jump back and caveman look at Ourgh, pick up Rock Club.  Then caveman stop, smile at other cavemen, say "Me Dug!  Dug me ook grak dang."  He seems unimpressed with Gug, Dug also look like strong caveman.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 10, 2003)

Smile back at new cavement.

"Ourgh!" Point at self. "Ourgh go! Go Ourgh! Ourgh go go go!"

Run around a bit, show how speedy Ourgh is.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 10, 2003)

*Dug speaks*

"Ourgh go wagga wazdakka!  Go me cave?"  Dug waves towards way far away.  "Me Dug go me cave.  Grunk dagga fom splue?"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 10, 2003)

"Ourgh go...cave?"

Scratch head, rub belly, run around in small circle.

"OURGH GO! GO GO GO GO GO! GO...CAVE!"

[Can Ourgh say cave because Dug said cave? Doesn't mean I know what it means, but it sounds important!]


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 10, 2003)

*Dug speaks more*

[OOC - Tallarn: Unfortunately, no.  The rulebook is rather strict on this point...  However, it doesn't prevent you from babbling some similar sounding nonsense back, like 'go kayv'.  Just don't overdo or abuse it, as Og loses its meaning somewhat if everyone understands one another ]

Dug hops up and down.  "Dug cave, Dug cave!  Me go, graga boom drok go cave."


----------



## Skade (Mar 10, 2003)

Krarg points at Ourgh and says very loudly.

"Vermisilitude!!!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 10, 2003)

Spid follow new caveman.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 10, 2003)

Ourgh follow new caveman, but keep running ahead and then coming back to see if Ourgh going right way. Ourgh want see new thing very soon.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 10, 2003)

Gorf admires Dug's rock club.  Will follow Dug to "dugaiv".


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 10, 2003)

"Gaif? Big?"

Gug not sure what to think about Dug. Mostly because Gug too stupid to think. Gug follow Dug. Maybe he headbutter too?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 10, 2003)

Rod stand in front of Dug, saying

Roderick Hairy! Kaive FOOD?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 10, 2003)

Rod stand in front of Dug, saying

Roderick Hairy! Kaive FOOD?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 10, 2003)

Rod stand in front of Dug, saying

Roderick Hairy! Kaive FOOD?


----------



## Skade (Mar 11, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Rod stand in front of Dug, saying
> 
> Roderick Hairy! Kaive FOOD? *




Krarg says:

Vermisiltude!  

Vermisilitude!

Vermisilitude!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 11, 2003)

It was the fault of the Boards!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 11, 2003)

Follow Dug where?  Dug not go anywhere yet, Dug just grunting...

"Grag blaff ugh Dug smacka flang doodad.  Cave snagga wak me?  Go trubba brof dang."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 11, 2003)

Ourgh come back, say "Ourgh go?"

Ourgh wait and see what new caveman do, run around a bit if nothing happening.

"Ourgh narg blug blug go go Ourgh go go gogo?"


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 13, 2003)

OK, OK, Dug start to walk through tall grass, motioning wildly at far hills.  "Dug cave frackadraget.  Me go Dug cave."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 13, 2003)

Rod mumbles somthing under his breath and then walks to Dug, walking next to him, as if to say he is the one that should be followed.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 13, 2003)

Ourgh run round everyone, get them go cave with new caveman!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 14, 2003)

Dug stops and shakes his head at Rod, points at himself.  

"Me Dug - go cave," he say and point towards hills again.  The Dug start walking again, keep looking to see if cavemen follow him.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 14, 2003)

Gorf shoulders his Rock Club and begins following Gug, adjusting his helmet as it keeps slipping a little.


----------



## Skade (Mar 14, 2003)

Krarg folow Gorf.  Krarg respect rock club.  Krarg wants rock club.  Krarg look at his rock and yells incohently at it.  Obviously upset with the rock.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 15, 2003)

Gug confused, but Gug follow Dug anyway. Gug wonder why Dug's name sound slightly familiar.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 16, 2003)

Rod looks at Dug and says

"Roderick HAIRY" and wonders why cavemen so stupid they not see he is great! he then Straightens his back and keeps walking alongside Dug.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 16, 2003)

Ourgh keep running around, wonder why other cavemen so slow!

"Go!" points at Cavemen, points at self, runs forwards about ten feet, points at self, points at cavemen "GO!"


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 17, 2003)

Sun get lower, sky change to pretty colors.

Dug lead cavemen to hill with big cave - big cave smell BAD!  Smell like feet.  

Dug point at entrance, smile, say "Glargle blag me cave!"  Dug start to walk into cave, wave for cavepeople to follow.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 17, 2003)

Rod go In, used to smell of feet, still act as leader, which he is!


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 17, 2003)

Gorf stands at entrance to cave and sniffs.  "Gorf gugga bang?"  Gorf shrugs and follows the others inside.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 17, 2003)

Dug have NICE CAVE!  Need cleaning but very big and have lots of neat rocks.  Chief Unk Unk be happy - whole tribe can move into cave!  Now just have to go back to camp and get rest of tribe...

Sun go, cavemen get sleepy.  Now dark outside, even darker in cave.  Spid explain fire.  Again.  Cavemen ooh and aah, but Rod can tell they don't get it.  So Rod build fire.  Again.

Cavemen pull out small animal carcasses they collect so far for food.  Dug stares hungry at food, licks his lips.  Hmm, maybe caveman can trade food to Dug for Rock Club if wants it...


----------



## Skade (Mar 17, 2003)

Krarg stay away from hot wavey thing.  Krarg growls at it occasionally.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 17, 2003)

Gorf grabs some hot meat.  OUCH!  Hot meat hurt!  Gorf drop hot meat into hat.  Gorf pick up hat.  Hat not hot.  Hat make good meat holder!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 18, 2003)

Ourgh stop running, eat food.

Ourgh sit still for long time...Ourgh change mind, run round, explore all of cave for things.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 18, 2003)

Rod happy with good ending, all thanks to him! Rod talks softly in his self, "Rod Hairy, Roderick hairy, Food!" And grabs a bite to eat, after he has waited to cool down a bit so he can grab it. Then od sits back and watches others so they don't be stupid. 

Rod sees Caveen acting stupid, gives up, goes to sleep.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 18, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Rod happy with good ending, all thanks to him! Rod talks softly in his self, "Rod Hairy, Roderick hairy, Food!" And grabs a bite to eat, after he has waited to cool down a bit so he can grab it. Then od sits back and watches others so they don't be stupid.
> 
> Rod sees Caveen acting stupid, gives up, goes to sleep. *




[ooc - Ourgh notice Rod bad spelling and want to correct it  ]


----------



## Timothy (Mar 18, 2003)

Ourgh not Smart cavemen, Ourgh can not read!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 18, 2003)

boom boom Boom Boom BOOM BOOM 

boom boom Boom Boom BOOM BOOM

Huh, what that sound?  Ground shaking.  Dug run to cave and look outside.

boom boom Boom Boom BOOM BOOM 

boom boom Boom Boom BOOM BOOM 

Dug yell, "Urnk ooh blangdarg me broggasnuff!" and point wildly outside cave, then run and pick up Rock Club.

"Bracka blag snarf wugga wugga!" he yell and wave towards outside.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 18, 2003)

Rod not know what coming, but if it mak ground shake it big, Rod hide behind rock in cave and tries to look outside from hidingplace.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 18, 2003)

Ourgh run outside very fast, big boom very interesting! If Ourgh see big teeth smelly thing blarg then Ourgh run back inside and find rock!


----------



## Skade (Mar 19, 2003)

Krarg like sound less than fire.  Krarg yell at noise, "NAGGA BRAK BROMM DROOM GASH!!!"  Krarg brave caveman.  Krarg know other things more fraid of fire.  Krarg just not like fire.  Krarg wants fire stick.  Krarg will try to take fire stick.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 19, 2003)

Gug run outside, ready to head-butt creatures. Gug too stupid to gather strange fire sticks or rocks. Gug lucky to not forget own head!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 20, 2003)

BIG BIG SMELLY BANG THING COMING!  BIG BIG SMELLY BANG THING COMING!  Many teeth, huge teeth big as cavemen hands, big big smelly bang thing want eat cavemen and keep cave for itself.

Dug grab Rock Club and run outside with Gug, Ourgh run back in and see plenty rocks, and Krarg grab right end of fire stick and not get burned.  Hopefully cavemen can make big big smelly bang thing into food before it eats them!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 20, 2003)

Ourgh pick up many rocks, run outside, find big place throw rocks from at big smelly bang thing! Ourgh look for strong caveman (Ourgh not good with names) and say:

"Ourgh go! bluggy blarg grunt go!" and point upwards.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 20, 2003)

"BIG!

Gjra! Trske!

BIG!"

Gug stare at big big smelly bang thing (and instantly forget description), look for a way to use head.

Maybe head-butt knee? Would that be knee-butt?

Gug decide to rush and knee butt thing. Poor, stupid Gug.


----------



## Skade (Mar 20, 2003)

Krarg watch Gug, gug dumb, but gug hit mor than krarg.  Gug make loud thing look at gug.  Then krarg swing.  krarg swing hot wavy crackly thing.  krarg will try to poke thing with hot wavy crackly thing.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 20, 2003)

Gorf put hat back on (after eating all the meat), grab Rock Stick, and head outside to see what all the fuss is about.  Gorf sees Big Smelly Bang Thing with lots of teeth.  Gorf like teeth, wants one for himself.  Gorf try to knock out tooth with Rock Stick.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 21, 2003)

Ourgh run out with armful of rocks, see many more rocks outside  Start throwing rocks at big big smelly bang thing... whiff!  First rock miss by mile!

Gug run out and charge, howling battlecry.  Gug lower head...

and run right between thing's legs, run right past it.  Silly Gug 

Krarg run in with Fire Stick, swing at Big Big Smelly Bang Thing.  Crack! Stick bounce off thing, red hot lights fly from stick, thing takes 1 damage.

Gorf runs up to help...  swish!  Gorf swing too soon, miss big smelly bang thing  

Big Big Smelly Bang Thing attack!    Attack nasty bad caveman with Fire! Big smelly bang thing chomp Krarg with teeth, pick up and shake.  

Dug charge in at last.  Dung swing Rock Club at Big smelly bang thing - SMASH!  Wow!  Dug hit thing _hard_, it make big howl and drop Krarg.  Krarg land on ground and bounce, not moving  [Krarg takes 3 damage and is Out Cold - Dug does 4 damage with a near perfect strike!  Wow, I'm amazed...]

Change actions or same thing?


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 21, 2003)

Gorf mad now.  Gorf put Rock Stick between knees, spit into hands, rub palms together, grab Rock Stick again, and wind up for BIG SWING!

"BANG BANG OOGA HUNKA WAG!"


----------



## Skade (Mar 21, 2003)

krarg says:

..................................................................verrr.............mis..........ili.........tude (cough)


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 21, 2003)

Gug run for some time, then wonder why no impact happen.
Gug stop then look around. Gug run back.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 21, 2003)

Ourgh look for high place to throw rocks from. Ourgh get up high place, throw rocks.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 21, 2003)

Ourgh climb up higher, throw rock... drat!  Near miss.    At least Ourgh getting closer...

Krarg cough and lie still... poor Krarg.

Gorf wind up and let go with Big Swing!  Bonk!  This time Gorf connect, though not too solid - 1 damage to big thing.

Gug run back in, lower head.  CRACK!  Big Big Smelly Bang Thing roar as Gug bounces off, Big Thing takes 1 damage, and Gug seeing stars, though Remains Conscious.

Big Big Smelly Bang Thing attack!  Whip tail around, SMACK!, knock Gug over, Gug take 1 damage from tail smack, still on feet, though.  Big Thing bend over, bite into Dug!

"Owowowowow me owowowow!" Dug howls.  Big thing lifts Dug off ground and starts to bite!  Dug take 3 damage  Dug swing Rock Club but weaker now, can't get good swing while in Big Big Smelly Bang Thing's mouth.  Dug bonk thing right on nose, do 2 damage!  Smelly thing roars and drops Dug, Dug manage to Remain Conscious but Big Big Smelly Bang Thing very angry at Dug!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 21, 2003)

Ourgh find biggest rock, throw at big smelly bang thing!

"Go go go rrrraaaagh!"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 22, 2003)

Rod smart! Rod see big smeely thing only bite cavemen close, so Rod takes stone and startsthrowing, staying far away.

When Smelly thing is dead, Rod will run to it and claim victory!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 24, 2003)

Ourgh throw big rock, still no good...  Keep trying, Ourgh!

Gorf swing again, not hard enough to hurt big big smelly bang thing 

Rod gather rocks, run out and throw.  First throw way too short, bounce, bounce.  Rod need to find good range to throw.

Gug swing with head again - Gug hit!  Big thing take 1 more damage, now have sore leg.  Big thing roar - RAAAAARGH!

Big Big Smelly Bang Thing bite Dug again!  OUCH!! Big Big Smelly Bang Thing bite for 5 damage!!  Dud manage to Remain Conscious, barely, but Dug bleeding very bad now!  

Dug swing weakly, bonk Big Big Smelly Bang Thing for 1 damage, but this time it no drop Dug, just start to chew...


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 24, 2003)

Gug think that maybe Gug should try climb up on thing, and head butt several times along the way.



If only Gug not forget why he climb!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 24, 2003)

Ourgh throw rocks! Ourgh throw biggest rock he can find, make big bang smelly thing hurt bad!

Ourgh also think very quiet to self about run away if big smelly bang thing eat all Ourgh's friends...


----------



## Timothy (Mar 24, 2003)

Rod Move closre with rocks throw again, Make mental note to think up weapon with long distance!


----------



## Skade (Mar 24, 2003)

cough.....................gasp......................wheeze................

gurgle.....guuuurrrrrggggglllllleeeeeee

(am I dead?  are there like caveman lights in the sky?)


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 24, 2003)

*OOC:*


Nah, Krarg, by my count you still have 1 life left.  But you are Out Cold, which is common among cavemen and will keep you from participating further in the fight most likely


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 25, 2003)

Dug make good distraction for Big Smelly Teeth Thing!  Gorf continues to swing MIGHTILY at it.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 25, 2003)

Ourgh throw Big Rock - THUNK!  Ourgh finally hit, do 1 damage!  Big thing roars as rock bounces off nose.

Gorf swing Rock Club and hit hard this time, bash thing on leg.  Big Big Smelly Bang Thing take 1 more damage.

Rod throw rock - Rod hit, too!  Cavemen very lucky this round, Big Big Smelly Bang Thing take 1 more damage.

Gug start to climb big thing, banging head on it ineffectually on his way up.

Big Big Smelly Bang Thing close teeth - POP!  Dug take 6 more damage, Dug can't take so much.  Big Thing bite Dug in half, swallow bottom half, top half fall to ground in shower of blood, Gorf covered in red sticky Dug blood now  Thing not done - it have lucky round, too.  It kick Gorf and knock him away, doing 1 damage Gorf's helmet, then start trying to snap at Gug with teeth.

Big Big Smelly Bang Thing look hurt bad but 2 cavemen down and one dead for sure - good luck cavemen!  Bang big big smelly bang thing dead!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 25, 2003)

OURGH THROW BIG ROCK AT BIG SMELLY BANG BAD SMELLY BANG BAD THING!

Ourgh say "Grrrrr!" too.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

Rod thinks this maybe not good idea, but keep throwing rock, run away or hide if more cavemen die and thing looks at rod.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 25, 2003)

Ourgh growl and throw another rock.  Big thing blinks and rock just bounces off eyelid, no effect 

Rod throw 'nother rock, too, doesn't even hit this time 

Gorf swing MIGHTILY, lose grip on Rock Club and it fly from Gorf's hands!  Fly at Big big smelly Bang Thing, hit square in throat, CRUSH!  Gorf roll perfect swing and get 3 damage in one hit!  Yay, Gorf!

Uh oh, Big Big Smelly Bang Thing falling down!  Gorf forget to move out of way!  Gug still hanging on, big thing fall, hear "Biiiiiiiiiig! -*-"  Big thing land on Gug, do 2 damage, land on Gorf, do 2 more damage to helmet, helmet almost cracked and useless now (1 damage left for Gorf's coconut helm).

Cavemen, time to PARTY!  Gorf kill Big Big Smelly Bang Thing!  Krarg wake up, Krarg OK, but Dug bit in half and still dead. 







*OOC:*


 the surviving cavemen (Gorf, Krarg, Gug, Ourgh, and Rod) will also Level Up!  I don't have the rulebook with me, so I will post details on what this entails in the OOC thread sometime after I get home.  Congratulations on surviving your first adventure in the Land of Og - new challenges await, as well as new words


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

Rod go

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"RODERICK HAIRY!"

and then go to big smelly bang thing, put foot on snout and claim victory!


----------



## Skade (Mar 25, 2003)

Krarg look at Dug.  Krarg take Dug helmet and place on head.  "Dawg".  he says with much effort.  "vermisilitude"
and walks to find rocks put on poor Dug.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

Ourgh run around, get big rock, drop on big bang smelly dead thing! Ourgh laugh! Ha ha ha!

Ourgh run around lots, find not moving food, eat.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

Plenty of food right there - dead Big Big Smelly Bang Thing.  

Also, if Rod or Spid can Figure It Out, they could make Hide armor for all the cavemen from big dead thing.  Also plenty bones big enough for clubs.  







*OOC:*


If this were D&D the corpse would be the treasure - get what you can out of it or you're cheating yourselves


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

Ourgh find food!

*points at big smelly bang thing*

"Fire go fire go go go fire!"

Ourgh proud, have new word to say. Ourgh want Sharp Ow Thing from Big Smelly Bang Thing Mouth, keep and show cavewomen. Cavewoman impressed by Sharp Ow Things. Ourgh like impressing cavewomen.

Ourgh try to Figure It Out about Rocky Throwing Thing, want make one. Plus, Ourgh try to Figure Out Fire, since he can say it.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

Ourgh take Small Sharp Thing from thing's mouth, can use as weapon as well as trophy! Ourgh also set about with funny sticks and strip of skin from dead thing - what Ourgh doing?  

Aha!  Ourgh make Rock Thrower  Unfortunately, Ourgh not figure out fire - look like he learn word from having explained to him all the time, but not what word means... oh well


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

Ourgh make Rock Thrower! Ourgh now Very Happy Caveman!

"Bruggg narg blah bleh *rassssp* woob nacknack yip fire go!"

Ourgh use Rock Thrower, throw rock at Big Brown Still Thing With Green Things On.


----------



## Skade (Mar 26, 2003)

Krarg forget Dug and start hitting rocks with other rocks.  

Krarg likes the sound.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 27, 2003)

Gug feel strange things in head. Gug realize he thinking.  

Gug think about way here. Think about big water
"Big water ugh." Gug shocked. "Water? Water?" Gug stumble over new word!

Then Gug look at big bangy thing. Maybe he find something to help him bang? Or survive bang?


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 27, 2003)

Gorf want big tooth.  He not know what it is, but he saw what it did to poor Dug.  Gorf try to make a Tooth Club to go with his Rock Club.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

Gug look at rocks on ground and have sudden idea.  Rocks can make better bang!  Gug still not understand advanced concepts like clubs or sharp things, though...

Gorf take teeth and big bone from big dead thing and grunt happily while fiddling away with his toys.  Gorf stand up later and swing bone.  Teeth imbedded in bone in several places - look like Gorf make Tooth Club!  Maybe Gorf become two-club fighting caveman [OOC - Yes, two weapon fighting is one of the "Things You Can Do" ]


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

Cavemen standing around new cave with big dead smelly food thing making new toys and stuff when they hear:

"Grool Smelly!"

A shaggy hairy caveman stumbles into view, drooling, grunting, and farting all the way.  This must be Grool and... yup, he smelly


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 28, 2003)

*point at self*

"Ourgh! Ourgh go!"

*run out of cave looking for less smelly cavepeople*


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

Thick caveman standing behind Grool.  Ourgh bounce off thick caveman's chest - look like Gug's cousin, obviously strong caveman.  This second arrival points to self and grunts "Murg, Murg"


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Incidentally, for you cavemen that have gone MIA (Mogg, Spid, and Drof) just let me know anytime you want to jump back in and that'll be fine.


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 28, 2003)

Another caveman stumbles out of the bushes. He gestures to himself, and says, "Murg." Murg then walks to the Big Smelly Bad Thing, and smashes it several times with his fists. "Murg owg ivy mook!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 28, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Thick caveman standing behind Grool.  Ourgh bounce off thick caveman's chest - look like Gug's cousin, obviously strong caveman.  This second arrival points to self and grunts "Murg, Murg" *




Ourgh look up at big caveman from floor.

"Mwah buggg bloogy bah?" *frowns, scratches head, picks up Rock Thrower, exclaims "Fire!", runs outside*


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 28, 2003)

Grool wanders over to see what these cavepeople are doing to the big big smelly bang thing.  What they do with stuff?  Grool happy to find more cavemen.  He grins and drools and stutters "Grool!  Urggha mug bumggrah!  Smelly?" and shambles over towards the caveman with the stick that has pointy thing on it.  

"Grool uggha dool?  Murg, Grool thooka dak!"  He points to himself and Murg, then pantomines smashing the big big smelly bang thing - like Murg is doing right now.


----------



## Skade (Mar 28, 2003)

Krarg shouts "rock" at new smelly cave men and and walks down, "raggaba bamd DROgaa Rock"


He walks aover to the dead smelly and stands on head.  "rock...."pointing to himself, and then slowly to dead thing "FLAERGRAPHA......." againt poinst slowly to himself.  "Vermisiltude" at which point he laughs, apparently for no reason.

Krarg notice now cavemen taking teeth and stuff and grabs something (ooc, he is not smart enough to grab anyhting of use necessarily, so surprise me! )


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 28, 2003)

Murg stops bashing the Big smelly. 

"Murg ole gors Tree!"

Murg lumbers off to find a tree that has clubs-not-broken-off. (large branches) When he finds one he turns the clubs-not-broken-off into just clubs.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 29, 2003)

Gorf practices with his new Tooth Club, switching frequently between that and his old Rock Club, while waiting for the one of the other cavemen to put the Big Smelly Tooth Thing on the fire.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 29, 2003)

Gug look happily at rock. Gug not know what call, but is happy anyway. Then he notice the new cavemen.

Gug point at self and say "Gug! Gug big!" Then he point at head and exclaim "BIG!" again.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 29, 2003)

Ambling up to the dead big big smelly bang thing, Grool remember cavemen go down inside.  He bends over and tries to climb into thing's mouth to find other cavemen.  

"Graggha baff groo!  Smelly."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 30, 2003)

Rod watching outgh closely, make rock throer too! make pointy rock to thrpow with thrower. Rod explain Fire, AGAIN.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 30, 2003)

Ourgh not listening to talk about fire, him outside finding things. Ourgh find anything yet?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 31, 2003)

Krarg grab big round bone from smelly thing's leg to carry around.

Murg look around, see no tree.  Then he see Rock Club laying on ground.  Why someone drop good Rock Club?  Murg shrug and take, then grab big bone from big dead thing's arm.  Murg have Rock Club and Bone Club now  

Grool no see other caveman in thing's mouth - just full of thick red water, yuck!  Grool see lots of small sharp things and big wet flesh thing, that about it.

Rod like Ourgh's rock thrower, watch it closely.  Then Rod do same things as Ourgh and make own Rock Thrower!  Then Rod build fire, easier to explain now that he knows word - "Fire, fire, fire, fire, fire," explains Rodduck.  When Rod done he throw big chunk of meat on fire and sit back smiling.  Then he remember that cavemen must fetch rest of tribe to smelly cave.  Send fast caveman go get Chief Unk Unk, Rod!

What Ourgh look for?  Ourgh find grass, dirt, rocks, dung, big dead thing, small dead Dug, field, grass, dirt, bugs...


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Rod think chiegf must now about cave, rod call ourgh.

"Ourgh?? Gaw Habba Thing, Hairy Thing! Ogaa GOGO"


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 31, 2003)

Gorf watch meat on fire.  Wait for meat to turn dark.  When meat dark, Gorf hit it with Tooth Club and lift it from fire! "Bang mugga rogga."

Gorf start to eat meat off of Tooth Club, thinking it is very useful.  If anyone stares at Gorf, he lifts his Rock Club and growls "Oompa rogga.  Gorf bang YOU!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 31, 2003)

Ourgh outside, him not hear Rod yet.

Ourgh look at small dead Dug, feel sad. Then Ourgh get bored, go back inside cave, see fire, say "Fire!", get chunk of big bang smelly bang thing, put in fire, eat when it hot and out of fire.

Ourgh wonder why Rod staring at him and then shouting. What Rod want Ourgh do?

"Orugh go?"


----------



## Dark Eternal (Apr 1, 2003)

Grool shrug.  No find cavemen in dead thing.  Where they go?  

He see other cavemen eating food.  Hears growl from inside Grool - go eat!

Watching other cavemen, he see them put food on fire, then after while take food from fire and eat.  He try to put _big_ food on fire - he HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Timothy (Apr 1, 2003)

"Goggba , Gobba, Ourgh go. Unk, Unk Thing!"

Rod points in the direction of old tribe then points to cave he's in, then at directon of cave again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 1, 2003)

Gug sit down at fi.. fir... red hot thing, and start to eat.

Gug happy he no need to cross water again yet, but unhappy he no can head butt things. After eating, he take some food with him and go out find some nice tree to head butt.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 1, 2003)

"Murg oop knagaf na!"

Murg hefts his clubs, then puts them down, and, in the tradition of the Strong Caveman, attempts to lift the Big Smelly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 1, 2003)

Ourgh understand! Ourgh get what Rod saying!

Ourgh go outside, run into trees...come back with second Rock Thrower for Rod, make him happy.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 2, 2003)

Ourgh go, bring back sticks and hide for Rod to make Rock Thrower.  Rod happy now?

Murg, Big Smelly still too heavy to lift.  Need broken up first 

Other cavemen just eating and wandering around making happy grunting noises...


----------



## Timothy (Apr 2, 2003)

Rod thank ourgh, curse stupid cavemen and then explain about tribe. Chief Unk Unk and cave. Rod say names of all other cavemen in tribe, point at direction of old tribe after each name. Then says "Unk Unk" and then point at cave around him and point at direction of tribe again


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 2, 2003)

Ourgh face light up like caveman that find dead food on ground on sunny day!

"Ourgh go!" announce Ourgh dramatically and him run off into distance, making use of his Thing He Can Do (find other cavemen!)


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 3, 2003)

YAY! Ourgh go! Run, Ourgh, run!

Other cavemen wait at cave.  Sun up, sun down, sun up, sun down, sun up, sun down, sun up, sun down...

Finally, tribe come, arrive at cave.  Unk Unk very happy with cave, he say:

"Me big smelly cave! Goo big smelly cave!"  Unk Unk so happy he make Murg and Grool members of tribe.  All cavemen given nice smelly bang thing hide to wear for armor.

Then...

Cavemen want to have feast.  Party to break in new cave.  But no meat  Other cavemen eat big big smelly dead thing while waiting for tribe.

Unk Unk calls his brave cavemen together again.  "Bragga blag party!  You go, go big hairy smelly thing.  Big hairy smell go, big hairy smelly thing food.  You go, you get."

He waves dismissively.  Cavemen have new job now.  Get Big Hairy Smelly Thing for food for party!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 3, 2003)

Ourgh wait for smart cavemen to come up with plan. Him very pleased with himself, found cavepeople, brought them back!


----------



## Timothy (Apr 4, 2003)

Rod feel headache, Rod tired, Rod want to ly down for a bit first.

OOC: 'Guys, I'm sick, I've got headache, so maybe I want be able to post, but I don't know, I expect it will go better tomorrow, but just in case, I thought I'll let you know.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 5, 2003)

"Ow pog moe kam tree." Upon hearing his mission, Murg beats his clubs against the ground.


----------



## Skade (Apr 5, 2003)

Krarg shouts excitedly and jumps repeatedly, very happy for his new instructions.

He promptly begins to bang the cave walls.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 5, 2003)

Gug excited!

"Gug Big! Ughra! Gragh!"

He almost run out to start mission, but then remember he not know how to find big hairy smelly things, so he wait for smarter cavemen to lead.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 9, 2003)

Unk Unk getting impatient.  "Rod sick, no go Rod, Rod catch up."  He waves arms at big grass, big grass stretch forever by cave.  "Go big grass, bang big smelly hairy thing dead, big smelly hairy thing good food.  You go now!"

Spid comes out of cave with helmet and hide on.  Spid wave for cavemen to follow and goes into big grass.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 9, 2003)

Gug follow Spid. Not want chief to get angry.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 9, 2003)

Murg runs after Spid, whacking random things as he goes.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 9, 2003)

Ourgh go out of cave, go with other cavemen. Ourgh take Rock Thrower and Tough Skin, help smart cavemen find food.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 10, 2003)

Rod no feel sick anymore, he had big rest, Rod stand up, follow cavemen, Rod Run, Rod gain on Cavemen, Rod walk in front of Sopid, search for big smelly things, Rod make sure cavemen follow him, not rod.

OOC: Still a bit sick, I'll probably post less, because I'm only online when I feel good enough.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 10, 2003)

Gorf grab his clubs and helmet and hurry to catch up with the other cavemen.  He hope to get some Tough Skin from this big hairy bang thing to make new shirt.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 10, 2003)

Rod run out front of Spid, all of a sudden feel *SQUELCH*  

Rod look down, step in big pile of brown thing  Ewww, smell NAS-ty - all stuck between Rod toes now.  See holes in ground around brown thing-pile, holes lead into big grass...

What cavemen do?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 10, 2003)

Ourgh run round, look in holes. Ourgh wonder if other cavemen live in holes?

If Ourgh see anything moving, Ourgh run away behind Strong Caveman or Bangy Caveman.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC: I think yhe holes aren't that big, maybe about the size of T-Rex footprints? Just a guess 

IC: Rod have good idea, Holes probably belong to big bad smelly thing, rod follow holes to find big bad smelly thing. Rod wipe foot on grass too, brown smelly stuff yuck.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 11, 2003)

Holes round and big; Rod can stand both feet in one.  Holes far apart - first hole here, next hole over there, next hole over there, next hole over there...

Rod start following holes, start finding hairy clumps in big grass.  Big brown hairy clumps.  Hmm...

Rod get so preoccupied with holes and hair and smelly stuff he not notice Slimy Bang Thing!   Slimy Bang Thing run out of big grass, go "Roawr."  Look out for Slimy Bang Thing, Rod!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 11, 2003)

Ourgh shout at Slimy Bang thing, let Rod know about it!

Ourgh use Rock Thrower, throw rock at Slimy Bang thing!


----------



## Timothy (Apr 11, 2003)

Rod hear Ourgh, Rod run away, hide behind spid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 13, 2003)

Gug do what Gug do best! Run in and head butt slimy thing! After that, Gug bang thing with rock whenever possible.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 13, 2003)

Murg run at slimy bang thing! Murg smash! Just hope not hit Gug!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 15, 2003)

[OOC - Sorry guys, combination of problems.  A) I forgot to bring the rulebook to work the past couple of days, and B) I'm waiting for one of the banging cavemen to show up - Dungannon is off for a couple of days for his son's birthday]


----------



## Skade (Apr 16, 2003)

Krarg love this part.  krarg shout very lowdly "ROCK" and charges forth with his flat rock in one hand and big bone in the other.  "rock" he shouts again and tries to thwap the not caveman on head with rock.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 16, 2003)

Ourgh shout, "Gogogo!" - throw rock.  Wap!  Crack slimy thing for 1 damage.

Rod forget how to run and hide!  Rod panic look like, just drop to ground and curl up.  Slimy thing jump at Rod - CRUNCH - Slimy thing hit Rod's helmet, do 2 damage to helmet, but Rod safe.

Cavalry come to rescue!  Murg run in, swing left club, bonk thing on head, swing right club, bonk thing on side - 2 points of damage from double bonks!

Gug charge right past fight with head lowered.  Look up to see where is - fight over there, Gug!  You run past it!

Krarg come in next.  "ROCK!" he yell and bang slimy thing with rock.  Slimy thing take 1 damage and now have red stuff come from head.  Slimy thing let go of Rod and turn to face attacking cavemen...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 16, 2003)

Ourgh use Rock Thrower again, make funny BONK noise!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 16, 2003)

Gug turn back around to fight and run in for head butt, shouting "GUUUUUUUUG BIIIIIIIIIIG!"


----------



## Timothy (Apr 16, 2003)

rod take a peak, thing don't look at him, rod stand up triomphantantly (Can I please have that word next! I promise I learn to spell it correctly) put rock in rock thrower and throw rock at thing!

"Roderick Hairy!"


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 16, 2003)

"TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Murg bash bash with club!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 16, 2003)

Ourgh throw another rock... whiff... rock misses, goes over there.

Slimy Lizard thing attack!  Bite Murg with teef, argh!  2 points of damage - good thing Murg have hide armor on, armor takes 2 damage, Murg OK.

Murg yell and hit slimy thing again, wack!  1 more damage, slimy thing start to not look so good.  Gug run back screaming LOUD and run SMACK! headfirst into slimy thing... Slimy thing take 2 damage from rock hard Gug head!  Krarg growl and smack with rock again, crack thing for 1 more damage.

Thing look like it want to go way far way now, start to run.  Rod recover from attack to helmet and throw rock... miss thing and bounce away.  Slimy thing keep running, try go way far way.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 16, 2003)

Ourgh chase, throw another Rock from Rock Thrower! Ourgh show other cavemen him can make moving Slimy Bang Thing into Not Moving Slimy Bang Thing!

Ourgh shout at slimy bang thing! "Fire Ourgh go go go fire Ourgh blarg!"


----------



## Timothy (Apr 16, 2003)

Rod shout "Food" and start runbning after thing, throwing rock with rock thrower while running.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 17, 2003)

(OOC: AFAIK, I don't have hide armor.)

Murg run after slimy bang thing! Murg bash smash slimy bang thing!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 17, 2003)

Gug also run after thing! Head Butt Time!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 17, 2003)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *(OOC: AFAIK, I don't have hide armor.)
> 
> Murg run after slimy bang thing! Murg bash smash slimy bang thing! *












*OOC:*


 Check your character sheet, Tisvon.  Every caveman that was present when Chief Unk Unk arrived at the cave received a brand new suit of Big Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor  That included you and Dark Eternal 







Ourgh fling rock after slimy thing - BONK! - hit slimy thing on back, do 1 damage.  Rod throw stone, too, but not throw far enough.  

Other cavemen give chase, Murg, Gug, and Krarg all run after thing, but thing fast, they no catch it...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

Ourgh cross at being out run by Smelly Slimy Thing. Ourgh sit on ground, not move until other cavemen make him feel better. Ourgh still think him fastest thing in jungle.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 17, 2003)

ARG! Murg drop club, pick up rock. Throw rock at Slimy bang thing!


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 17, 2003)

Gorf slow, but Gorf finally arrive.  See Big Slimy Bang Thing run off at his approach.  Gorf brandish his clubs and shouts "Ugga Mik Bang You!"

Gorf looks around smugly at rest of cavemen as he has successfully scared off the Big Slimy Bang Thing.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 18, 2003)

Ourgh could maybe catch it if Ourgh run after, but Ourgh keep stopping to fling rocks!

Gorf show up and puff chest out - he know him bad cavedude 

Rod zips rock after slimy thing - Ding! Rod get first hit with Rock Thrower, do 1 damage and stagger thing.  Murg drop club and grab smooth rock from ground, fling, SMACK! Hit staggered slimy thing in back of leg, slimy thing trip fall down.

Gug run up close, yell "BIIG GUUG!"  Follow Murg example, throw rock - CRUNCH - rock fall on slimy thing head, smash like egg.  Slimy thing not move again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 18, 2003)

Gug walk up to non-moving slimy thing and shake thing a little. Maybe it food now?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 18, 2003)

Flop, flop, flop - look like food now, Gug...


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 18, 2003)

"Tree gu okla ny!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 18, 2003)

Gug wave to other cavemen, mimic eating movement by moving fist to mouth and starting to chew.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 18, 2003)

Gorf look at Gug.  Wonder why Gug is eating his hand when there is a perfectly good pile of food on the ground.  Gorf look around for Rod.  Gorf wants Rod to make food hot.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 19, 2003)

Rod see look on cavemen faces, rod sigh. Rod explain fire, using his new words. If they do not get it, Rod take his share of food, go somehwhere else and make fire for himself, stupid cavemen. Rod also look at slimy thing for bits he can use for himself, other then eating.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 19, 2003)

Gug wonder why Gorf look at Gug so confused, then Gug realize he moved hand to far to mouth, inside mouth! He chew own hand, and not notice!


----------



## Skade (Apr 19, 2003)

Krarg stands confused and lost.


(OOC:  sorry guys, I missed all of that pretty much didn't I?)


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 19, 2003)

Murg not know Hot Red! Murg know that food on ground! Murg eat!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 21, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *(OOC:  sorry guys, I missed all of that pretty much didn't I?) *












*OOC:*


 Don't worry about it Skade.  I tend to move the thread along whether or not everyone has checked in; its not that big a deal


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2003)

OK  

Erm, cavemen eat.  Rod eat alone then look at slimy thing.  Still dead.  Hmm... it have skin and bones and teeth, maybe some useful...

Time passing, still not have Big Hairy Smelly Thing for chief.  Large round holes in ground still lead into tall grass...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 23, 2003)

Ourgh shout at other eating cavemen.

"Naha blung wookkke dootle blarg fire go!!!"

Ourgh run off, follow holes. Hope other cavemen follow.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 24, 2003)

Murgs stop eating, then sit down and take nap.

(I'm out of town for a week or so.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2003)

Gug want follow Ourgh, but not leave Murg alone. Maybe Gug can Carry Murg?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 24, 2003)

Gug strong, carry Murg.  Murg no look happy...

Ourgh run, and run, and run... come to place where ground dip.  Way far way see big brown things - maybe big hairy smellies?  Big group of big brown things - more than two.  Look back, no see other cavemen...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 24, 2003)

Ourgh run back, Find Other Cavemen.


----------



## Skade (Apr 24, 2003)

Krarg mad.  Krarg growls constantly.  Krarg syand with stick in one hand and whatver food in the other hand.  Krarg not miss anything no more.  Krarg ready.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 24, 2003)

Gorf moves along at his slow but steady pace, slowly catching up to Ourgh.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 25, 2003)

Gug follow Ourgh! Gug carry Murg! Not leave Murg alone in dangerous place, sleeping!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 25, 2003)

LOL!  Gug carry Murg, Murg keep banging on Gug and making growling sounds, but Gug no understand and carry him along.

Ourgh run back to other cavemen, stop and pant, pant, pant, then point way he came.  "Gogogo!"

Cavemen follow Ourgh to flat place, small grass and see big brown things way far way.  Many things - definitely more than two.  Thing make sound, loud sound like "Weraaooow" - big brown things with long sharp sticks on face...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 25, 2003)

Ourgh done him job, him wait and see what smart cavemen say to do now. Ourgh very proud, him find Big Brown Smelly Big Pointy Sharp Smelly Brown Loud Things.

Ourgh not know how to say that, of course, but him proud anyway.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 25, 2003)

Gorf stops when he sees the Big Brown Smelly Hairy Things With Sticks on their Faces.  Gorf unshoulders his clubs and points them at the other cavemen. "You, you, you, you, you.  Ugga Wrowrf Snika."  He then points to the Big Brown Smelly Hairy Things With Sticks on their Faces and shouts "BANG!!!!!"

With that being said, the fearless (or brainless, you decide) caveman starts trudging toward the Big Brown Smelly Hairy Things With Sticks on their Faces, intent on getting himself some food.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 25, 2003)

Ourgh rock thrower ready with rock, but stay away from Big Brown Things. Him follow other cavemen if they all go towards food, use Rock thrower.


----------



## Skade (Apr 25, 2003)

Krarg know what to do!  Krarg run fast as little caveman legs go with rock held heigh.  krarg yell "ROCK" loud as he can and smash out sticks on faces.  Only cavemen use sticks.  Not stoopid hairy not caveman things.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 26, 2003)

Rod take teeth, use them as stones, now have pointy stones for rock thrower.

Rod look around, stupid cavemen left allready. Rod run to cavemen, see brown heairy things, shoot pointy rocks and yell

"FOOD!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2003)

Gug drop Murg in save distance, and charge hairy things! Head butt nearest hairy thing!

Yep, Gug still pretty stupid.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2003)

Big hairies WAY far way, take while to run.  Gorf, Krarg, and Gug run towards big hairies - Gug run little faster and move ahead, but big hairy things still over there.

Rod and Ourgh fling rocks, fall over there, not make it way far way...


----------



## Timothy (Apr 28, 2003)

Rod move to way far so that he is only way away from big hairies, he then throw pointy rock with pointy rock thrower.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 28, 2003)

Gug continue charge! "BIIIIIIIIIG!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 28, 2003)

Ourgh move closer to Big Brown Things, when him think him close enough to hit with Rock Thrower, him use Rock Thrower to Throw Rocks.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 28, 2003)

Murg fall! Murg wake up! Murg grab club. Follow Gorf.


----------



## Skade (Apr 28, 2003)

Krarg run and run yelling......stop.  breath hard.  pant.  run again yelling real loud.  stop.  breath hard.  pant.  run again.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2003)

Ourgh move up, fling rock, still only land over there, not far.  Rod watch Ourgh and move up closer, fling sharp rock.  Rock go up, up, up, down, down, CRACK!  Rod hit Big Hairy Smelly, do 1 point damage!  Go Rod!

Big Hairy Smelly Thing go "Wreeeroaw!" turn and look at charging cavemen.  Uh oh - big hairy smelly look mad.  Stomp foot, boom, boom - big hairy smelly things scatter - one go over there, one go over there, one go over there - big hairy smellies running everywhere!  Big hurt smelly thing run towards cavemen!

Cavemen still not up close, big hairy smelly thing still over there.  But running at cavemen now, be up close real soon!


----------



## Timothy (Apr 29, 2003)

Rod see stone hit hairy thing

"Rod HAIRY! FOOD!"

and fling another stone at charging hairy thing


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 29, 2003)

Ourgh watch Rod throw Rock with Rock Thrower, and him get idea. Ourgh go stand next to Rod, wait for him Throw Rock and Throw Rock same time!

Ourgh think him plenty clever. Tw...Um, More Than One Rock together hit Brown Smelly Thing!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 29, 2003)

Gug shout as loud as possible "BIIIIIIIIIIIIG!!!" at the hairy thing, continue charging.


----------



## Skade (Apr 29, 2003)

Krarg see running hairy thing and smile.  Krarg love this part.  Krarg hold rock in front of him and run straight for hairy things mouth.  Krarg feed hairy thing.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 30, 2003)

Ourgh run up next to Rod, wait for it...

Fling together!  Uh oh - Ourgh bump Rod when fling, knock Rod aim off, knock Ourgh aim off too.  One rock go up, up, up, other rock just roll on ground.  Rod glare at Ourgh.  Rod real cranky caveman.

Cavemen and Big Hairy Smelly Thing run at each other.  Boom BOOM BOOM BOOM!!  Ground shake, hard to run.  Wow, Hairy thing really BIG up close!

Gug get there first, BONK! run head first into big thing knee.  Do 2 damage to big hairy thing.  Hairy thing not slow at all, knock Gug over, keep running, Crunch  Crunch  Crunch   Hairy thing run over Gug!  Gug feel sore all over, hard to breathe, think cracked inside - Gug's nice hide armor take 5 damage from trampling!!  

Krarg run up and smack long wavy nose with rock.  Bruise thing nose, do 1 damage.  Thing trumpet, mad, and swing head.  Long white stick smack Krarg away, flying away, Krarg land in jumble, his armor take 2 damage.  

Gorf run up next, swing both clubs - ding with tooth club for 1 damage.  Then Gorf figure out he about to get trampled too.  Gorf curl up and grunt to cave gods, cave gods hear!  Hairy thing run right over Gorf but no step on him.  







*OOC:*


 Made a Save Your Arse check of 03%!







Murg see cavemen get step on and knock away, forget what he doing.  Murg stop and stare at big hairy, drool fall from lips.  Not make it to big hairy because forget what he doing...

Wow!  Big Hairy thing tough, hope Chief Unk Unk know what he doing...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmmm...Ourgh move away from Angry Caveman, find new rock and use Rock Thrower again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 30, 2003)

"Bi... biii.... biiig! Ugh... raaa.... Ghhhhh." Gug remain lying, maybe he feel better after a while.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 30, 2003)

Murg, still looking slightly stunned, charges the Big Hairy Smelly! Bam bam!


----------



## Skade (Apr 30, 2003)

Krarg sit up, shajke hair from eyes grab armor and says "vermisilitude!".  He then leaps to his feet and sees if his stick thingy still there and if not graps whatevr closest.  (I mean whatever ) and run back to hairy smelly thing shouting "RRROOOOOOOOCCCCKKKKKKK"


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2003)

Good idea, Ourgh   Ourgh move away from Rod and fling rock - BAP!  Rod fling rock - BAP!  Both rocks hit!  Must be easy hit big hairy thing running toward you   Thing take 2 damage...

Gug lay there moaning, wonder what happen, where all extra stars come from...

Murg recover and charge thing!  Thwack - hit thing with one club, do 1 damage.  Hairy thing mad now, very mad, try step on Murg - Murg dive to side but get kicked hard anyway.  Murg's armor take 4 damage.  

Krarg and Gorf run at hairy thing backside now, try hit with rocks and sticks... Krarg jump and smash with rock - hit tender spot, do 2 damage  Hairy Smelly thing roar, even madder now, start to turn around.  Gorf swing both clubs - both club hit, whack, whack - thing take 2 damage.

Big Hairy Smelly Thing no look hurt yet, just look mad.  Keep trying make cavemen pancakes...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 1, 2003)

Gug try stand up, shaking, coughing. Look around where he is.


----------



## Timothy (May 1, 2003)

Rod look angry at stupid cavemen, thing fling rock after rock at hiary thing!

Run away if thing comes close.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 1, 2003)

Ourgh think Rod very smart, him copy him.


----------



## Tisvon (May 1, 2003)

Murg see thing turn round! Murg Bash Bash More!


----------



## Skade (May 1, 2003)

Krarg want jump on hairy thing.  climb on back and bite neck hard.


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2003)

Gorf run after Big Hairy Smelly Thing.  Gorf remember big feet.  Gorf want to get away from big feet, but still hit Hairy Smelly Thing.  Gorf try to use head muscle, have IDEA!  Gorf try to grab hair of Big Hairy Smelly Thing and climb to the top!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 3, 2003)

Gug still dazed, but Gug think Gug have idea (oh oh!). Maybe headbutt thing from behind? Thing might not step on Gug that easy then!


----------



## Sniktch (May 5, 2003)

Oh boy  

Rod fling rock...Thunk!  Rock hit!  Ourgh throw at same time, Ourgh also hit!  Thing take 2 damage - Ourgh and Rod becoming good rock flingas...

Murg run up, swing wif both clubs.  Smack, smack!  Thing take 2 more points, roar, get even madder at swatting cave-bugs 

Smelly thing strike back!  Spear Murg with long white stick.  Hit Murg armor hard - owowowowow - Murg lifted up and thrown back to ground, armor take 7 damage - Murg very sore, sore all over...

Bangy cavemen run and jump at hairy thing, grab hair and climb.  Wow!  Krarg ond Gorf remember how climb, get up on top hairy smelly thing.  Ready to attack again, see if they remember to hold on 

Gug charge, lower head, WHACK!!  Gug put head to the danglies!  Hairy thing take 3 damage from head to the danglies, rear up on hind legs.  Gug look up, yell, "Biiii-*squelch*"  Thing back down and whirl around, look for Gug...  No see Gug!  Gug not standing there anymore.

Gug in very warm, very dark, very smelly place.  Feel wind on legs but rest of Gug stuck in warm, dark, smelly place.  Hard for Gug to move... Cavemen see Gug legs sticking out of back of Hairy Smelly Thing when it turn around


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 5, 2003)




----------



## Sniktch (May 5, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> * *












*OOC:*


Did I leave you speechless, Ourgh?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 5, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Could you roll to see if Ourgh remembers to carry on fighting, having witnessed such a horrible thing?


----------



## Skade (May 5, 2003)

Krarg not see.  krarg not see!!!

Krarg bite big flappy things on headf.  krarg hold on with legs and arms and bite flappy things hard.


----------



## Dungannon (May 6, 2003)

Gorf now atop Big Hairy Smelly Thing. Gorf have club in each hand, can't hold on.  Gorf yell "YEEEHAHHHH!!!!!" and start swinging with both clubs.


----------



## Tisvon (May 6, 2003)

Murg not hurt! Murg bash bash!


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2003)

Ourgh in terror, drop Rock Thrower, scream, and pull at hair.  Ourgh forget to fight!  Rod remember, but his aim thrown off by by awful sight and he miss weakly.

Murg get right back up and charge back in, whiff, whack!  Miss first swing, but connect solid with second, do 2 damage.  Smelly thing enraged by pain and insane because of Gug-mess, try stomp Murg flat...owow, Murg armor take 5 damage, begin to snap and crack - armor not take much more, then Murg start getting hurt  

Gorf stand up on Hairy back and start to drum... drum, drum, drum, thing take 2 damage from pounding.  Krarg climb onto flappy thing, grab tight and sink teeth in.  Thing only take 1 damage but very painful for thing.  "Rewooraroaw!" it trumpet and stomp, shake, and spin around...

Krarg hold on tight, not fall off.  Gorf not hold on at all, go flying off... land on head, CRACK!  Gorf break Coconut Helmet, no more helmet for Gorf, Hairy Smelly make it break  

Gug get shaken up but not hurt, just tight and hard to move... what Gug try to do?

Other cavemen see thing bleed, very mad, but not look too hurt yet, not close to food... what they do?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 6, 2003)

Ourhg get mad idea!

Ourgh grunt loudly, flap arms and jump around, try to Make Something Happen!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 6, 2003)

Gug struggle wildly! Wildly! WILDLY!  

Try get more wind on legs! HELP!


----------



## Sniktch (May 8, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Just waiting for Dungannon to get back today


----------



## Tisvon (May 8, 2003)

Murg no like this! Murg run run away!


----------



## Skade (May 8, 2003)

Krarg climb up on big hairy face and bite out the squishy round thiongs that go see.


----------



## Dungannon (May 8, 2003)

Gorf get up, look at pieces of hat on ground.  Big Hairy Smelly Thing broke Gorf's hat! Now Gorf MAD.  Gorf grab clubs and chase Big Hairy Smelly Thing, "You suagga blarga tufnuk BANG BANG BANG YOU!"

Gorf will take swings at whatever part of the Big Hairy Smelly Thing he comes closest to first.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 8, 2003)

Ourgh make much noise! Ourgh still trying to Make Something Happen!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2003)

(S)Gug still stuck, struggle!


----------



## Sniktch (May 13, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Sorry guys - I messed up my back a little bit ago and I'm in a fair amount of pain.  Just haven't been online as much to update, etc.







Ourgh yell, scream, flap arms, dance about... Nothing Happens  
Rod fling rock - hit Big Hairy Thing right in face!  Do 1 damage, got Big Hairy's attention, now  

Murg had enough, try to run way...  Big Hairy charge toward Rod, Murg in way.  Murg get knocked down and stepped on, take 4 more damage.  Armor still holding, just barely...  then Hairy Smelly past, keep charging toward Rod...

Gorf run back in and start to hammer with sticks again... Whop, whop - thing take 2 more damage - thing taken 25 damage now, start to look hurt...

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!  Thing running, Krarg shaking - Krarg too scared to let go and climb to round squishy things, just hang on tight.  Krarg so scared from almost falling off he forget to bite this time.

Gug thrash wildly, very unhappy.  Gug try get more wind on legs, get out of stinky tight cave.  Gug no tell if working or not, but Gug no think of other plan and keep kicking.  At least Gug making Hairy Smelly very uncomfortable


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 13, 2003)

Ourgh think shouting not working, go back to using Rock Thrower. Ourgh also want to make sure Big Smelly Thing not running at him!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2003)

Struggle on, Gug!


----------



## Tisvon (May 17, 2003)

Murg run run way! run far!


----------



## Timothy (May 18, 2003)

rod returns from long not-here, rod promise post tonight

OOC: I got final exams, sorry I'm not here very much


----------



## Sniktch (May 20, 2003)

Ourgh switch back to rock thrower, but thrown off by charging thing, miss.  Rod fling rock, Bonk!, hit Thing for 1 more damage...

Murg run, Murg run fast.  See Murg run.  Run, Murg, run!

Thing charge, lower head, aim white stick at Rod.  Rod freeze, scared of Big Big thing come to spear him.  CCRRUUNNCCHH!!  Thing hit Rodwith white stick right in head!  Lucky Rod have coconut helmet.  Rod get knocked down, helmet broken.  No more helmet for Rod but at least Rod not hurt...

Gorf keep chasing Big Hairy Smelly, hit with sticks - whack, whack - both clubs hit, Hairy Smelly take 2 more damage.  Krarg hang on and bite round flappy thing.  Bite chunk and spit - thing take 1 more damage from Krarg chewing on flappy thing...

Gug twist, turn, kick, push, pull.  Gug thinks feel more wind.  Gorf almost kicked in face by legs sticking out of Hairy Smelly...  Gorf think maybe pull leg good but not sure...


----------



## Skade (May 22, 2003)

Krarg screams "AAAIIIIEEEEEE".  krarg no like this ride no more.  Krarg want down.  (Does krarg still have a weapon?) Krarg try and bang on spot where he is.  krarg no clim no more.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 22, 2003)

Ourgh want to help Gug. Ourgh run very fast round back of Hairy Smelly, try and pull Gug out.

Ourgh not happy about smell, though.


----------



## Dungannon (May 23, 2003)

Gorf tired of dodging Gug-feet.  Gorf grab Gug-feet and stop running, pull backwards.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2003)

Gug still struggle! Gug not know friends come to help!


----------



## Tisvon (May 24, 2003)

Murg throw rock at hairy smelly!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 28, 2003)

Gug struggle around, accidently bump thread!


----------



## Sniktch (Nov 15, 2005)

Ourgh run!  Ourgh run Gug!  Ourgh grab leg!

Gorf angry.  Gug kick Gorf.  Gorf growl, grad Gug other leg.

Ourgh and Gorf PULL.  *POP!*  Gug slide out!!  Ewww, Gug all brown and stinky.

But at least Gug can breathe! Sweet fresh air for Gug.   

Big Hairy Smelly Thing roar, go berserk, ram rock with head, fall down.









*OOC:*


I wonder what was the oldest thread ever to receive a bump?  This is probably in the running.  Apologies for the thread necromancy, but I stumbled upon this last night and realized I left it in a very bad spot.  I injured my back in May of 2003, and events just seemed to spiral out of control after that, and I just never made it back here.  Apologies to all my players, many of whom still seem to be active on the forums - they were great, and I had a really fun time running this game.

This update is for Knight Otu, and poor Gug, who was left in a very sticky (and stinky) situation.  Cheers, Otu, it's been too long


----------

